#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-08-02
<DanielF> Buenas Noches
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, DanielF kuadrosx \o
<kuadrosx> o/
<DanielF> o/
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, andresmujica ping
<SergioMeneses> es a las 9:30pm
<DanielF> mmmmm
<DanielF> no actualizaron el evento en el calendar
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, si
<SergioMeneses> q recuerde si
<IngForigua> andresmujica: quiubo patron
<SergioMeneses> a las y media en punto empezamos
<DanielF> ok
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, DanielF IngForigua ebuno empecemos
<SergioMeneses> porq ya estamos en la hora
<DanielF> ok
<DanielF> y el resto de gente?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, somos 4... mayoria
<SergioMeneses> se les presentaría algo
<SergioMeneses> esta vez nos acompaña kuadrosx 
<SergioMeneses> aqui esta la agenda de la meeting http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/149/detail/
<DanielF> eso veo
<kuadrosx> es que estoy en kde4.7 no en neon :P
<kuadrosx> :X
<SergioMeneses> bueno IngForigua andresmujica DanielF pasamos la agenda
<SergioMeneses> 1. tareas pendientes
<SergioMeneses> 2. revision de proyectos
<SergioMeneses> 3. proximos eventos
<SergioMeneses> 4. definicion dle cumpleaños del team
<SergioMeneses> 5. temas propuestos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, DanielF andresmujica miremos lo pendiente
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<SergioMeneses>  Tarea2: Informe del proyecto soporte
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> Resp: IngForigua y SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> creo q esa la tenemos pendiente
<SergioMeneses> si o no IngForigua 
<andresmujica> hola 
<IngForigua> see
<andresmujica> sigamos
 * andresmujica tiene poco tiempo hoy
<IngForigua> andresmujica: tonc patron
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, DanielF JoseGutierrez si embargo con IngForigua andamos trabajando para soporte
<SergioMeneses> pronto les tendremos noticias
<SergioMeneses> por eso no lo borro
<DanielF> ok
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches a todos
<SergioMeneses> seguimos
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, \o
<SergioMeneses>  Tarea4: Replicar el encabezado en todas las paginas del wiki (depende TODO3)
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> resp: por definir
<SergioMeneses> esta tarea es del team de documentacion
<IngForigua> eso que es
<SergioMeneses> pero ya se esta trabajando en ello..
<SergioMeneses> en la parte de proyectos les comento como vamos
<SergioMeneses> siguiente
<SergioMeneses>  Tarea10: Organizar y ver como se puede hacer un motu en 1 año.
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> resp andresmujica 
<IngForigua> que es eso
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, creo q eso no deberia ser una tarea
<andresmujica> pendiente
<IngForigua> motu?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso seria mejor un objetivo
<SergioMeneses> no?
<andresmujica> eso es el proyecto para sacar un motu
<SergioMeneses> o estoy fallo en el concepto
<SergioMeneses> bueno seguimos
<SergioMeneses>  Tarea12: Llevar material a julian bohorquez en ibague.
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> resp linaporras 
<SergioMeneses> lina no la veo xD
<SergioMeneses> pero creo q eso ya se llevo a cabo o no IngForigua andresmujica ?
<IngForigua> si el miercoles le doy eso
<andresmujica> ni idea, no se si viajo o si se vio con IngForigua para los cds
<IngForigua> julian esta en bta
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks oks
<andresmujica> ahh pues facil
<SergioMeneses> pendiente
<SergioMeneses> mejor
<SergioMeneses> mas facil
<IngForigua> el miercoles ,e pillo con el tipo
<SergioMeneses>  Tarea15: Armar wiki para coordinar participacion de ubuntu colombia en el SFD y establecer comunicacion con los que participaron por Ubuntu el año pasado
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> resp linaporras 
<SergioMeneses> bueno la wiki ya esta
 * IngForigua no la ha visto
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si se han comunicado con los del año psado?
<IngForigua> toca pillar las wikis de 2010 de SFD
<andresmujica> esa tarea15 ya esta l
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, por hay lei algo en colibri del material oficial
<IngForigua> No hablemos de eso :S
<andresmujica> lo que pasa es que jose no actualizo bien eso, se le pasaron varias tareas de la reunión pasada
<SergioMeneses> seria bueno q cuadrara con JoseGutierrez y cesar para acceder a eso
<IngForigua> netx
<IngForigua> next
<SergioMeneses> oks oks
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, mire https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/sfd2011
<IngForigua> que mano de vulgaridades me hizo sacar ese formulario}+
<SergioMeneses> seguimos
<SergioMeneses>  Tarea1: Convocar a reunion Proyecto Soporte
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> Resp: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bueno como les comente andamos con IngForigua trabajando en eso
<SergioMeneses> y creo q en unos 15 dias convocamos a la reunion
<IngForigua> nice
<andresmujica> supernice
<SergioMeneses>  Tarea3: Revisar que sucede con la lista de Ubuntu Colombia, por la baja cantidad de mensajes recibidos diariamente
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> Resp: josegutierrez darkhole
<andresmujica> esta raro
<andresmujica> muy poco trafico
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua DanielF pues ni julian ni jose estan
<andresmujica> creo que armaron toldo aparte
<IngForigua> quiza porque ubuntu ya no saca lio
<andresmujica> digo
<SergioMeneses> pero julian envio emails notificando de modificaciones
<andresmujica> lista aparte
<SergioMeneses> nos e si los vieron
<andresmujica> hahahaha
<andresmujica> k buen chiste IngForigua
<DanielF> mmmm
<IngForigua> es casi perfecto ya y coje todo
<DanielF> buuu
<IngForigua> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jaja ni tanto
<SergioMeneses> pero si ha mejorado mucho
<SergioMeneses> bueno creo q la ultima la hemos cumplido bien 
<SergioMeneses>  Tarea4: Publicar el reconocimiento que fue dado a nuestro compañero Julian Bohorquez, durante el campusparty 2011, en todos los medios de comunicación virtual (facebook, twitter, google+, lista de correo, etc)
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> Resp: TODOS
 * JoseGutierrez que pena se cayo el internet...
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> :D
<IngForigua> eso se hizo ya
<SergioMeneses> algo para comentar acerca de los pendientes?
<SergioMeneses> bueno pasemos al segundo punto
<SergioMeneses> Revisión de los Proyectos
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> antes que nada
<darkhole> Buenas nooches, perdon por la demora
<SergioMeneses> quiero q vallan escuchando lo siguiente
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  creo que faltaron varios de la ultima reunion, pero supongo que hoy saldran a flote de nuevo
<darkhole> No interrumpo, ya leo el historial
<andresmujica> recordar que cuando se crea una tarea 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> continuo
<andresmujica> en el log el moderador debe poner
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, DanielF darkhole IngForigua JoseGutierrez kuadrosx los invito a escuchar http://academo.podomatic.com/entry/2011-08-01T10_37_34-07_00
<andresmujica> TAREAX .. descripcion tarea. RESP responsable tarea
<andresmujica> para que quede mas facil despues ubicar
<andresmujica> el podcast?
<andresmujica> excelente!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, +1
<SergioMeneses> vallan escuchando y ahora hablamos de eso
<SergioMeneses> quiero hablarles de proyectos en geenral
<SergioMeneses> hay cosas q debemos cambiar
<SergioMeneses> porque no las estamos cumpliendo
<SergioMeneses> y es dificil cumplirlas
<SergioMeneses> como que los proyectos generen informes cada mes
<SergioMeneses> si el proyecto se mueve poco es dificil hacerlo
<SergioMeneses> asi que queria proponerles respecto a proyectos
<SergioMeneses> 1- informes trimestrales.
<DanielF> pere same
<SergioMeneses> 2- Aparte de los liderez, los proyectos deben ser coordinamos o apoyados por un miembro del concilio, como un "padrino" que verifique el estado del proyecto
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, =?
<SergioMeneses> digame
<DanielF> yo creo que deberiamos primero llevar unos formatos para el control de cada proyecto
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, ya existe
<IngForigua> see
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos
<DanielF> se usan?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, no
<SergioMeneses> a eso voy
<DanielF> no same no es eso
<DanielF> manana diseno unos y los usubo
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, la idea es discutirlos...
<SergioMeneses> paselos a la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> entonces
<SergioMeneses> :D
<DanielF> ok
<SergioMeneses> y los discutimos por hay
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<SergioMeneses> eso queria decir en general
<darkhole> Pues, me gusta lo de KISS, y complicarnos mucho con muchos medios es muy complejo..
<DanielF> es importante poner unos limites para los que se haga
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> entonces DanielF monte un borrador y lo vamos modificando les parece?
<andresmujica> DanielF:  de pronto si queda en el wiki, igual de acuerdo con darkhole entre mas simple y sencillo todo mejor. KISS  a la lata
<SergioMeneses> eso
<DanielF> ok
<SergioMeneses> bueno ahora ya hay proyectos que tenemos funcionando
<SergioMeneses> como el de podcats y documentacion
<SergioMeneses> hablo por podcats diciendo q ya tenemos el primer capitulo
<SergioMeneses> que es lo que deberian estar escuchando
<darkhole> (Alguien me recuerda la agenda del dia?)
<SergioMeneses> pero necesitamos las credenciales del sitio oficial
<DanielF> de acuerdo, pero quisiera saber si hay algo que mida el impacto de los proyectos?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/149/detail/
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, de momento no... o no se si estamos trabajando mal en algun lado
<DanielF> por eso, yo creo que antes de camellarle a un proyecto tiempo debemos ver a cuanta gente va a impactar
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  yo creo que un proyecto se debe considerar que funciona pasados varios meses de operación continua.  
<darkhole> Pues, una especie de eso existió al principio..
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, claro.. hacerlos viables
<DanielF> aja
<darkhole> Los proyectos han nacido principalmente por la peticion de la comunidad, o para solucionar o promover una iniciativa de Ubuntu Colombia
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, aunque hay proyectos que son muy viables hay otros que deben existir
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, +1
<darkhole> Puedo tomarme la palabra por 2 minutos?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, dale!
<darkhole> Ya que fui el creador de los proyectos.. Me gustaria contarles como fue el rollo
<darkhole> Pues, algunos de ellos fueron para simplemente ponerle el nombre, dado que ya existian, (Sitio Web, Gamers)
<darkhole> Otros nacieron para difundir mas todo lo de la comunidad (Podcast)
<darkhole> Otros fueron propuestas para orientar las cosas (Imagen), y para promoveer una de las funciones principales de los LoCo (Soporte)
<darkhole> La idea siempre ha sido atraer a la gente a Ubuntu Colombia brindandoles la oportunidad de encontrar un proyecto que les guste...
<darkhole> De los proyectos, el Gamers esta un poco muerto.. lo gracioso es que fue una propuesta que se lanzo primero, y luego se promovió a nivel global, existe (existia) un grupo llamado Ubuntu Gamers
<DanielF> si
<DanielF> yo hacia - hago parte
<darkhole> Antes se pensaba gestionar los grupos por Listas independientes, pero mejor se crearon varios grupos en Launchpad, todos englobados en un grupo grande (Proyectos Ubuntu COlombia)
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si...
<darkhole> La ide es usar Launchpad cuando se necesite, pero no siempre aplica..
<darkhole> Existe una lista de correos de Proyectos, por cierto.
<darkhole> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-proyectos
<darkhole> lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-proyectos
<darkhole> Eso era todo, como para poner en contexto.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, excelente aporte
<JoseGutierrez> interesante saber de donde surgio todo...
<SergioMeneses> pues como ustedes saben yo ando promoviendo dos proyectos
<SergioMeneses> documentacion y ahora podcats
<SergioMeneses> los cuales ya andan sobre ruedas...
<SergioMeneses> respecto a podcats ya tenemos lista la primera entrega
<SergioMeneses> http://academo.podomatic.com/entry/2011-08-01T10_37_34-07_00
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos es ponerlo en el sitio oficial
<SergioMeneses> para difundirlo
<darkhole> Doumentacion siempre se tomó como una parte de Soporte, pero puede que sea mejor separarlos.
<IngForigua> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> y respecto a documentacion JoseGutierrez les puede comentar como nos fue en la primera reunion q tuvimos 
<darkhole> A ver, cuente JoseGutierrez !
<JoseGutierrez> haber muchachos
<JoseGutierrez> en cuanto a lo referente de documentacion
<JoseGutierrez> el compañero sergio nos explico de manera mas amplia a cesar y a mi como es el correcto manejo de las wiki
<JoseGutierrez> asi como lo correspondiente a las imagenes que se pueden trabajar por decirlo de esta manera dentro de las wiki
<JoseGutierrez> nos envio unas imagenes del top wiki de la wiki oficial para editarlas funcion que hizo cesar
<JoseGutierrez> ahora falta corregir o cambiar las imagenes que no enlazan en el top wiki 
<JoseGutierrez> bueno eso es poco de lo que se ha hecho por esta parte :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, muy buen aporte \o
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, DanielF darkhole IngForigua por eso les digo q vamos paso a paso :D la idea es ir capacitandonos y ir trabajando!
<SergioMeneses> ya tenemos unas tareas
<SergioMeneses> y andamos planificando las mejoras
<DanielF> ok
<andresmujica> lo importante es que funcionen y se mantengan en el tiempo, el lanzamiento super bien super bueno, pero si en dos meses siguen vivos , funcionando, ahi es cuando debemos celebrar, por lo pronto validar que existan todas las condiciones necesarias para que tengan vida y futuro (lo que explico darkhole y DanielF aplica, que surgan como necesidad de la comunidad y que tenga impacto en el publico objetivo).  tener eso en cuenta.  
<SergioMeneses> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-documentacion
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, exacto
<SergioMeneses> en ese sentido el podcats puede ser apoyo aunque hay q mantener el cariño para trabajar con eso
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto a documentacion es un trabajo que nos toca hacer a todos
<SergioMeneses> directa o indirectamente todos documentamos
<SergioMeneses> asi sea editar nuestras wikis...
<SergioMeneses> la idea es mantenernos organizados y que mejor que los miembros nuevos del concilio vallan conociendo como manejar nuestra informacion
<JoseGutierrez> muy sierto...
<DanielF> cierto
<SergioMeneses> sigamos
<SergioMeneses> esa parte era mas informativa
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto a Proyecto Sitio Web
<SergioMeneses> quiero felicitar a IngForigua por pasar el informe del campus
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, +1
<SergioMeneses> quedo muy bien
<IngForigua> TYSM
<darkhole> Sip, hizo la tarea :)
<SergioMeneses> muy buena IngForigua 
<DanielF> vale
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya que quedamos con que discutiamos por la lista la propuesta de DanielF 
<SergioMeneses> pasemos al siguiente punto
<SergioMeneses> 3- Próximos Eventos
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, evento girardot
<SergioMeneses> como vamos con eso?
<DanielF> pues estan armando la agenda
<DanielF> el evento si va fijo
<DanielF> pero aun no cuadrado la agenda
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, oks oks
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, darkhole JoseGutierrez sfd?
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<darkhole> Como vamos, vamos colgados..
<DanielF> same ya le dije me avisa con tiempito en cuanto sale $$$
<darkhole> Falta organizar muchas cosas, y lastimosamente, el compromiso que tenia me ha sido dificil (estos dias llega una nueva auditoria a la empresa..)
<JoseGutierrez> En Cali,,, aun no he recibo una respuesta oficial del comite de software libre.... que siempre organiza la logistica de los eventos pues me dijieron que ellos aun no tenian el registro oficial para organizar el evento
<darkhole> Sin embargo, se ha generado algo muy bueno, es que se reactivo la lista, y ya se ve algo de movimiento... Porque la lista estaba muerta
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, estanos informando... cualquier cosa q les podamos ayudar avisanos por la lista! :D
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si.. demasiado
<IngForigua> en bta el viernes definimos sito sabado as eabren convoicatorias
<JoseGutierrez> claro,,, que si
<SergioMeneses> eso me di cuenta
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, JoseGutierrez darkhole atentos al material
<darkhole> Ahora, me preocupa en las demás ciudades...
<SergioMeneses> traten de conseguir
<SergioMeneses> y avisenle a cesar de como acceder a ello
<darkhole> Hasta Si claro, en esas ya ha estado Lina juiciosa.
<SergioMeneses> por hay vi en colibri algo del registro de las ciudades
<IngForigua> ese material apuesto a que son cds de ubuntu
<IngForigua> unas bombas y unas camisetas
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, siempre dan camisas del sfd y globos y cositas asi
<SergioMeneses> aja
<DanielF> sirven
<darkhole> Claro que sirven!!
<JoseGutierrez> y en donde se ve que materiales hay disponibles???
<DanielF> cuantos tienen movil android?
<IngForigua> creo que ya se acabo
<DanielF> que MI push usan?
<IngForigua> ese formulario ... next
<IngForigua> next
<IngForigua> next
<IngForigua> next
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, con calma
<SergioMeneses> bueno hay que hacer algo respecto a eso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como esta de afan... envie un email a la lista para ir anotando las ciudades avisando lo del material
<SergioMeneses> algo bien jaladito
<SergioMeneses> asi que
<SergioMeneses> TAREA1 .. enviar email a la lista avisando a las ciudades del material y registro del sfd. RESP IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, darkhole DanielF IngForigua JoseGutierrez tenemos algo represado
<SergioMeneses> y es el ubucon
<IngForigua> oka
<SergioMeneses> andamos mal de tiempo con eso
<SergioMeneses> ideas?
 * JoseGutierrez quiere saber en que consiste el ubucon?
<darkhole> Depende...
<darkhole> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubucon
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si alcanzaremos a este año?
<andresmujica> pues no he visto organizadores del ubucon ...  lo que he visto es la idea de hacer un evento comercial y llamarlo ubucon pero tampoco he visto algo serio allí.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, la verdad marquez fue el de eso..
<SergioMeneses> la verdad poco ando enterado de eso
<SergioMeneses> pero si se planteo la idea
<darkhole> La pregunta principal es... que queremos hacer en el Ubucon ? Que tipo de evtno?? Dependiendo de eso, podemos saber que tiempos necesitamos, en que parte, y que tipo de patrocinio
<andresmujica> y el enlace que puso darkhole esta bien interesante.. basicamente esta el paso a paso para organizarlo
<darkhole> Se habia pensado en un evento orientado hacia la empresa/educacion  en la costa.. por aquello del apoyo de Juan marquez y de este otro man, como es que se llama?
<SergioMeneses> emmanuel?
<DanielF> sephirothem
<SergioMeneses> el mismo
<SergioMeneses> xD
<darkhole> No, el contacto en Cartagena
<SergioMeneses> aaaa jorge
<SergioMeneses> creo...
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<darkhole> M, el caso es que, necesitamos un comite organizador, y una persona que tome el evento.
<SergioMeneses> si
<darkhole> Y que dia y noche piense en el evento y este camellandole
<SergioMeneses> eso ha faltado
<darkhole> Es pesado, pero la idea es que haya alguien a quien preguntarle y que pueda responder ;)
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, darkhole andresmujica IngForigua JoseGutierrez  la idea es lo queremos hacer?
<SergioMeneses> lo podemos hacer?
<DanielF> muchachos nos hablamos tengo que hacer otras cosas, cualquier cosa que me la asignan
<IngForigua> hay que pensar mucho porque no usamos un correo mejor
<IngForigua> de loq ue queremos hacer en ubucon
<IngForigua> RESP SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, oks oks
<darkhole> Pues, yo de la idea empresarial, me voy bajando, y hay que ser muy muy realistas...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso eso
<darkhole> Toca seguir empezando de abajo, pero plantear una ruta..
 * andresmujica se retira.  no olviden anotar las tareas para que se concreten las cosas, vamos 1 hr con 1 tarea....   concretemos.
<darkhole> Por lo que veo, lo principal es seguir apoyandonos del sector educativo, ademas que es mucho mas sencillo encontrar espacios y apoyo..
 * andresmujica tengo que salir. no olviden enviar el resumen
<SergioMeneses> TAREA2 .. enviar email a la lista respecto a la organizacion del ubucon. RESP SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks
<darkhole> A cual lista?? Concilio o Ubuntu Colombia?
<linaporras> Buenas noches.... 
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, \o
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, concilio
<IngForigua> noches
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches linaporras
<IngForigua> neeee no aguanto mas
<IngForigua> chao
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, un segundo
<SergioMeneses> miremos lo del punto cuatro
<SergioMeneses> 4. Definición Cumpleaños Ubuntu Colombia
<darkhole> Hola Linaporras !
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, como vamos con eso?
<darkhole> Vamos rebien!!!
<darkhole> Y se fueron 2, pero seguimos siendo Quorum
<darkhole> IngForigua
<darkhole> no se vaya!
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, claro
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, claro
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<IngForigua> me muero en sueño los lunes es sinonimo de trabajo excesivo y cansancio
<IngForigua> dele aguanto 15 min max
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, que paso al fin con la fecha?
<darkhole> Listo, apenas, bueno, ya poniendo todo bajo la mesa..
<darkhole> Ya hablamos todos, y creo que llegamos a un concenso
<darkhole> Para muchos de nosotros, y llegando a un concenso, 25 de Noviembre de 2005 es LA fecha!
<IngForigua> A ver
<IngForigua> Asado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<darkhole> La unica persona que no estuvo de acuerdo fue IngForigua, por eso me gustaria ver que piensa el de esa fecha
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si ...yo apoye esa fecha tambien
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, comos siempre
<IngForigua> No se me da igual Asado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<darkhole> Mm, no, esta vez no hay asado...
<darkhole> Creo que LinaPorras va a invitar algo, jeje
<IngForigua> Ash tonc Parranda!!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> porq no asado?
<SergioMeneses> :S
<darkhole> No mentiras, pero lo que si, es empezar a difundir esa fecha, y ver que nos inventamos...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso eso... arme algo chevere y subo!
<IngForigua> Asado vegetariano entonces!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, o.0
<darkhole> Adems, es martes.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, lo pasamos para el sabado
<SergioMeneses> pero que la fecha quede
<darkhole> Sip, listo.. eso tambien pensaba..
<darkhole> En ese caso, la idea es difundir el momento :)
<SergioMeneses> eso!
<SergioMeneses> hacemos una ubuntu hour o q?
<SergioMeneses> algo sencillo... q se puedan tomar fotos
<SergioMeneses> y despues si a donde va IngForigua  o algo asi
<darkhole> Ahora, creo que despues de toda la deliberacion, no hay lugara votaciones... Por lo que se cierra el tema, recuerden, 25 de Noviembre del 2005, nacimiento de Ubuntu Colombia!
<linaporras> que sea en la tarde-noche
<darkhole> Si, al menos hablar un rato...
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, el sabado en la noche
<SergioMeneses> claro
<darkhole> Bueno, ahora bien... Como organice todo lo de decidir la fecha, me gustaria organizar lo de la celebracion de este año...
<darkhole> Asi que, anoteme esa tarea!
<linaporras> Yo vere Darkhole, que te luzcas ...
<darkhole> Jaja dije organizar, no hacer todo!!
<IngForigua> Yo defiendo el 25 de febrero pero no puedo esperar asi que en noviembre poa asaso tomata paseo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<linaporras> jajjajajajjaja ashh en lo que pueda colaborar yoayudo
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos asi se cierra el punto cuatro
<SergioMeneses> ahora el punto cinco
<SergioMeneses> 5 - temas pendientes?
<SergioMeneses> algun tema por discutir?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, JoseGutierrez linaporras IngForigua ↑↑↑
<IngForigua> Yo defiendo el 25 de febrero pero no puedo esperar asi que en noviembre poa asaso tomata paseo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IngForigua> digo el 21
<SergioMeneses>  TAREA2 .. organizacion de la fiesta de aniversario. RESP darkhole 
<SergioMeneses> agendado!
<darkhole> Bueno, pendientes, linaporras SFD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, porq esa fecha?
<darkhole> IngForigua
<darkhole> (Fecha de oficializacion del LoCo Team)
<IngForigua> Febrero es muy lejos asi que noviembre
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> pues no es la mejor explicacion pero bueno
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, IngForigua JoseGutierrez linaporras doy por cerrada la reunion sino hay nada mas que discutir!
<darkhole> Bueno, creo que estamos cansaditos, pero voy a responder unos correos de SFD... 
<IngForigua> jajaja yo ya di mis razones pero por que sea la parranda rapido en noviembre
<darkhole> Si, creo que si
<SergioMeneses> duramos un poco mas de la hora
<SergioMeneses> vamos mejorando
<darkhole> Que bueno!
<darkhole> Yo creo que es apenas!.
<SergioMeneses> y se discutio todo superando algunos retrasos
<SergioMeneses> si vamos bien!
<IngForigua> darkhole: chiva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si chiva!
<darkhole> Cuente?
<SergioMeneses> ami me gusto eso
<darkhole> JAJAJA
<IngForigua> contratese una chiba o chiva comos e diga
<darkhole> Ya entiendo, que Chiva.. puede ser pueder ser..
<darkhole> Esperen y yo veo que organizamos ;)
<darkhole> (porque la chiva parece estar patentada por Mozilla COlombia, jajaja)
<IngForigua> TAREA3: contratar chiva pal dia del aniversario RESP darkhole
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, o.0
<SergioMeneses> patentada
<IngForigua> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseGutierrez> jajaajajaja
<darkhole> JAJAJA
<darkhole> Se cuidan!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, ahorre y se viene ese dia
<SergioMeneses> nos reunimos todos
<SergioMeneses> asi q ya sabe
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, \o
<IngForigua> Chiva pa girardot carajo!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, sube a girardot?
<SergioMeneses> y nos evmos alla
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, linaporras ↑↑↑
<IngForigua> cuando
<JoseGutierrez> Listo y llevo un garrafo de Aguardte Blanco del valle Hummmm!!!
<SergioMeneses> alla nos reunimos con daniel
<IngForigua> see de una este chima me tiene mareado
<SergioMeneses> yo les confirmo la fecha
<SergioMeneses> es para el evento de girardot
<IngForigua> darkhole: apoyese en czam el es bueno pa organizar ñlas fiestas
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, es muy caro de girardot a bogota? 
<IngForigua> na
<IngForigua> a 12 lucas
<SergioMeneses> aaa breve
<SergioMeneses> ida?
<SergioMeneses> o ida y vuelta?
<IngForigua> solo 1
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks oks
<IngForigua> en bolivarano a 17
<SergioMeneses> osea 24 ambos
<SergioMeneses> hay miramos
<SergioMeneses> nos reunimos
<IngForigua> mejor en bolivariano
<SergioMeneses> comemos algo
<SergioMeneses> y charlamos
<IngForigua> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya salgo de este canal! linaporras darkhole IngForigua JoseGutierrez saludos! nos hablamos por los demas canales
<IngForigua> bueno nos vemos darkhole yo vere la chiva y un par de conference pack
<linaporras> Chao Sergio
<IngForigua> byeee
<linaporras> jajjjaajja Cierto yo veré la chiva, esta vez si voy fijp
<darkhole> Vaca pa l gorra de IngForigua!
<darkhole> Jajaja, bueno, se cuidan!
<linaporras> si vaca pa la gorra de Diego jajjaja
<linaporras> apoyo la idea, el sábado lo vi, y la misma gorra
<linaporras> Bueno llegue tarde, me voy temprano
<linaporras> chaito Jose
<JoseGutierrez> chao linaporras
<pro> hola  como estan
<pro> hay  alguien hay
<pro> es  que  tengo problemas  con ubuntu
<frost_> gracias a todos por permitirme estar aqui
<frost_> me llamo franklin y quisiera ayuda para poder entender el linux ubuntu
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-08-03
<reykogna> hola
<Roger_> Buenas tardes
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-08-07
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, como vamos?
<JoseGutierrez> entonces meneses
<EdwinJose> hola buenos dias
<JoseGutierrez> buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, bien... y cesar?
<SergioMeneses> EdwinJose, \o
<EdwinJose> Jose, soy nuevo en Ubuntu e intento instalar mi web cam
<EdwinJose> pero no se como
<EdwinJose> podrias ayudarme
<EdwinJose> o Sergio o cualquier pesona que sepa
<JoseGutierrez> las preguntas se hacen en #ubuntu-co
<EdwinJose> ok, gracias
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses Cesar le toco trabajar en estos momentos eso fue lo que me comento ayer
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, mmm... veo, vos me decis si la hacemos hoy o la dejamos para luego?
<JoseGutierrez> pues si quiere de una vez yo le coloco al tanto de lo visto hoy a cesar
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, hagamos pruebas del LP
<SergioMeneses> mejor
<SergioMeneses> mira
<JoseGutierrez> tu diaras SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> mira
<SergioMeneses> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-documentacion
<SergioMeneses> vas a ir a ese link
<SergioMeneses> y vamos a actualizar la ficha del bug de los iconos de la wiki
<JoseGutierrez> listo ya estoy en la pagina
<SergioMeneses> ahora ve a donde dice "reporta a bug"
<SergioMeneses> report
<SergioMeneses> te aparecerá el summary del bug
<SergioMeneses> si?
<JoseGutierrez> si
<SergioMeneses> escribe: "No se ven bien los iconos de la wiki principal"
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, ↑↑ sin comillas
<SergioMeneses> y le das next
<JoseGutierrez> ya estuvo
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, ahora.. te pregunto, haz visto el bug?
<SergioMeneses> en la wiki?
<JoseGutierrez> no es el problema de dos imagenes que no permiten aceder por medio del hipervnculo a la pagina necesaria o bueno eso pienso yo
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> ese es
<SergioMeneses> pero eso es un bug :D
<SergioMeneses> asi que haz una pequeña descripcion con tus palabras donde dice: Further Information
<SergioMeneses> me avisas cuando lo hallas hecho
<JoseGutierrez> ya tengo la descripcion del problema
<JoseGutierrez> le tengo que dar sumit bug report??? SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, listo ahora dale Submit a bug report
<SergioMeneses> si
<JoseGutierrez> listo ya esta
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> ahora ves la descripcion que genera launchpad?
<JoseGutierrez> en Bug Description aparece lo que yo describi del problema
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, exacto
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, ahora mra...
<JoseGutierrez> pero ven te pregunto SergioMeneses algo
<SergioMeneses> ves la tabla que aparece en amarillo
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, si?
<nice> buenas buenas
<JoseGutierrez> esto solo se va a hacer cuando se encuentren irregularidades en cualquier wiki que tenga que ver con el team,,, digo lo de reportar esos aspectos como bugs en LP???
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, exacto
<SergioMeneses> solo bugs del proyecto de documentacion
<SergioMeneses> por eso la url
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<SergioMeneses> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-documentacion
<SergioMeneses> si vez q al finaal va el nombre del proyecto
<SergioMeneses> nice, \o
<JoseGutierrez> si
<nice> hay algun canal donde pueda pedir ayuda para configurar algo de linux ?
<SergioMeneses> nice, #ubuntu-co o #ubuntu-es
<nice> gracias
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, ya edite la informacion en la tabla del bug
<SergioMeneses> dale F5
<JoseGutierrez> listo y como me doy cuenta que ya esta editada la tabla del bug
<JoseGutierrez> ??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, aactualiza la pagina
<JoseGutierrez> ya esta
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, luego con el numero del bug
<SergioMeneses> q esta en la url
<SergioMeneses> actualizamos el blueprint y el bug queda registrado en la documentacion de launchpad https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-documentacion/+spec/ubuntu-co-wiki
<SergioMeneses> y en la principal se actualiza automaticamente https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-documentacion
<JoseGutierrez> si ya vi pero como se reporta el bug en en blueprints???
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, eso lo hago yo con el codigo del bug
<SergioMeneses> mira en la url y el codigo es 822338
<SergioMeneses> si lo ves?
<JoseGutierrez> ah ok si ya vi el codigo que me referencias
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, excelente
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, asi de sencillo se reporta un bug en cualquier proyecto de LP
<JoseGutierrez> ven te hago una pregunta
<SergioMeneses> si?
<JoseGutierrez> que tan sierto hay que es preferible reportar los bugs de cualquier proyecto en LP, en Ingles?? o bueno me contactaron por medio de LP y alguien no recuerdo quien en el momento me dio esa sugerencia....
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, depende
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, por lo menos para nuestro proyecto local es mejor en Español
<SergioMeneses> pero proyectos como ubuntu es preferible en ingles
<SergioMeneses> aunque se puede mandar el bug en español
<SergioMeneses> igual nos llega a los miembros y hay se hace la traduccion
<JoseGutierrez> bueno pense que afectaba el algo el reportar bugs en español
<JoseGutierrez> pero ta bien 
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses de casualidad que averiguas acerca de que Cesar y Yo no podemos subir imagenes en la wiki de ubuntu de tipo Local?????
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, todavia no pueden subirlas?
<SergioMeneses> haz la prueba
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, sube algo a tu wiki personal
<JoseGutierrez> {{attachment:imagen.png}}
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> donde imagen.png es la imagen q va a subir
<SergioMeneses> exactamente igual el nombre y la extension a la verdadera
<JoseGutierrez> y no me muestra ninguna imagen como para poder subir alguna imagen como tu nos mostrastes la otra vez desde piccassa
<SergioMeneses> si 
<SergioMeneses> debe salir un icono pequeño
<JoseGutierrez>  no sale nada aun ....
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, raro...
<JoseGutierrez> si
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses LP,,,, solamente lo vamos a utilizar unica y exclusivamente para reportar errores????¿¿???
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, preguntas, bugs y blueprints
<SergioMeneses> es lo q tengo pensado
<SergioMeneses> porq son las q se acomodan al proyecto
<JoseGutierrez> cual es el uso principal de blueprints??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, manejo de versiones
<SergioMeneses> es como maneja la documentacion lp
<JoseGutierrez> gracias no sabia esa parte
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, no hay lio...
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, alguna pregunta acerca de los bugs?
<JoseGutierrez> no pues lo unico era si el idioma en el que se reportaba el bug influia en algo,,,,, pero tu ya me distes la respuesta
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, oks oks
<SergioMeneses> vale JoseGutierrez  te parece si dejamos asi?
<JoseGutierrez> listo no hay problem
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, eso eso!... estamos hablando entonces!... 
<JoseGutierrez> una ultima pregunta 
<SergioMeneses> si?
<JoseGutierrez> las imagenes que edito cesar se pueden utilizar para cambiar las imagenes que presentan problemas.... 
<JoseGutierrez> o tu nos dice cuando se hace eso??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, si si se pueden
<SergioMeneses> tenia un problema con el tamaño
<SergioMeneses> pero yo las arregle xD
<SergioMeneses> ...ahora hay q hacer unas modificaciones que ya ando pensando
<SergioMeneses> para hacer la principal mas descriptiva
<SergioMeneses> pero eso lo dejamos para la siguiente version
<JoseGutierrez> listo entonces cuando puedas nos envias las imagenes corregidas para solucionar este problema
<JoseGutierrez> listo ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, pero si no pueden subir imagenes :S
<JoseGutierrez> humm cierto... : (
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, esta vez hago eso
<SergioMeneses> y pongo el bug q reportasete como solucionado
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> asi te llega karma
<SergioMeneses> ya para la proxima version uds suben las imagenes
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseGutierrez> bueno
<JoseGutierrez> viejo SergioMeneses que pases feliz tarde
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, lo mismo!
<SergioMeneses> nos estamos hablando
<JoseGutierrez> ok  bye...
<yessy> hola 
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-05
<alejo> ola
<Guest31297> ola ola
<Guest31297> algien?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-08-01
<linaelizabeth> Andres, hallo
<luiscano> Buenas noches a todos
<linaelizabeth> Hallo profe Cano, falta medio Concilio XD
<luiscano> Buenas noches Andres y Lina porque no veo a nadie mas conectado
<luiscano> si eso estoy viendo jejeje
<linaelizabeth> Exacto... deben estar x conectarae
<linaelizabeth> Andres esta durmiendo
<luiscano> Jajaja
<luiscano> Y hasta que horas esta programada la reunion?
<linaelizabeth> Es de max dos hotas
<linaelizabeth> Pero si.no llegan en 10mins ya q
<andresmujica> hola
<andresmujica> pero acaso no es a las 10pm?
<linaelizabeth> Es a las 9
<andresmujica> ahhh
<andresmujica> hmm
<linaelizabeth> Ahhh t refieres al correo x
<linaelizabeth> Pero es q hace uff es a las 9
<linaelizabeth> Ticara esperar a las 10?
<andresmujica> nop
<andresmujica> el correo dice a las 10pm
<andresmujica> es decir sipi
<linaelizabeth> :'( :'(
<linaelizabeth> Zzzz
<luiscano> Espero que no me tengan hasta las 12 xq soy como la cenicienta, se me pierde el encanto despues de media noche jejeje
<linaelizabeth> Jajaajajajaja
<linaelizabeth> Jhosman
<JHOSMAN> Ah linaelizabeth
<linaelizabeth> :p
<linaelizabeth> Q alegria q hayas llegado
<JHOSMAN> :)
<simpleirc> buenas noches att bart
<linaelizabeth> Ahhhhhhh bartttt
<simpleirc> perdon ando desde el cel..ya que el portatil se me daño...
<linaelizabeth> Ohhhhh
<linaelizabeth> What
<linaelizabeth> ?
<linaelizabeth> :(
<simpleirc> porque la reunion empieza a las 10??  si se habia..acordado que era a las 9pm
<linaelizabeth> No se
<linaelizabeth> Yo no se quien mando ese maj
<linaelizabeth> *mail
<luiscano> Aqui no dice a las 10pm sino a las 9pm http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/629/detail/
<JHOSMAN> Yo entendí q a las 10PM
<simpleirc> ahi dice 21 horas....
<simpleirc> luiscano..es que.enviaron un correo q era a las 10
<JHOSMAN> bueno igual
<linaelizabeth> Pero en ese mail.q no se quien mando.... manana toca madrugar y no.consideran :(
<JHOSMAN> no se ha empezado, toca iniciar a las 10
<JHOSMAN> A mi tambien me toca madrugar, salgo de la ciudad =(
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: está?
<andresmujica> sip
<JHOSMAN> mire privado andresmujica
<andresmujica> yap
<linaelizabeth> Jajaja
<JHOSMAN> simpleirc: andresmujica linaelizabeth luiscano iniciamos?
<linaelizabeth> Ps si
<linaelizabeth> Son las 10
<andresmujica> sip
<simpleirc> sip
<JHOSMAN> 1er punto
<JHOSMAN> Campus Party Colombia , ‒ Jhosman Lizarazo @ lun, 22 jul. 2013 20:10 UTC
<JHOSMAN> Todosn han visto la información que se ha indicado en la lista de correo?
<andresmujica> sip
<linaelizabeth> Sip
<linaelizabeth> Ps creo q el manejo debe ser diferente
<linaelizabeth> De la info
<JHOSMAN> Bueno ya está la HV de Meneses, la mia y la de Jaime Rave
<simpleirc> jhosman...respecto q eso...no se como lo han manejado en años anteriores...pero esta muy desorganizado
<JHOSMAN> para las ponencias, creo que esperar las HV de los otros dos y enviar el paquete a futura networks
<JHOSMAN> desorganizado por que? si apenas se van a presentar las ponencias y presentar los requrimientos?
<simpleirc> hay q compilar la informacion bien y envirla despues...no como la envía futura...
<JHOSMAN> Pues apenas han enviado dos mails
<linaelizabeth> De agree con bart
<JHOSMAN> que han sido totalmente informativos
<linaelizabeth> Sip pero pa en uno tu estabaa fijando unas reglaa
<linaelizabeth> Q muchos no.compartimos
<simpleirc> enviaste un correo que no debe salir de los lideres de comunidades...
<simpleirc> esa informacion se debe manejar por interno...las cosas con futura este año son totalmemte diferentes y las comunidades van a tener mayor participacion...
<JHOSMAN> linaelizabeth: que reglas?
<JHOSMAN> Que sean de la comuniad es la única condición
<JHOSMAN> que otra regla?
<linaelizabeth> Ps q se tenia qq exponer, q filtrar
<linaelizabeth> Etc
<JHOSMAN> No lina
<JHOSMAN> esos no son filtros o trabas
<JHOSMAN> son requisitos que pone futura
<JHOSMAN> Titulo, Descripción, referencias
<JHOSMAN> son cosas básicas
<JHOSMAN> el único requisito que se debía tener era ser miembro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/PorQueSerMiembro#Beneficios
<linaelizabeth> Pero no se entendio asi
<linaelizabeth> Es lo q quierobdecir
<JHOSMAN> Jumm
<JHOSMAN> pero de igual modo creo q ya están las persoans q respondieron
<JHOSMAN> esperar a la resopilación de todo para enviar el "paquete" de UCO
<andresmujica> hmmm no entiendo bien el problema....   lo único que no me gusto es cuando plantearon que las ponencias las debería "evaluar" el concilio.  Eso pues no lo comparto y no me parece correcto. De resto no ví nada mal.  Me parece válido que se exija ser miembro oficial.
<JHOSMAN> y con respecto a participación de comuniades
<JHOSMAN> Veronica nos escribió pero pues estar a la espera, no hay nada concreto
<linaelizabeth> Ahh tmbm yo quisoera este ano ser.prensa de uco
<JHOSMAN> exacto andresmujica el concilio por que debe evaluar el contenido?
<linaelizabeth> Mmm
<JHOSMAN> linaelizabeth: para las entradas de prensa esas las abren después
<linaelizabeth> Es q eso se entendio asi jhos con tu ccoeeeo
<JHOSMAN> es mas sencillo de conseguir =) (así fui a boya_ca) jeje
<linaelizabeth> Ah sip pero ps dogo pa ver so me apruenan eso jejej
<JHOSMAN> =) si eso lo estamos viendo
<simpleirc> bueno les comento como hemos manejado esa parte con oc3....
<JHOSMAN> pero pues básicamente esa es la info q tengo al respecto del #CPCO6 no se q falte ahí
<simpleirc> y nos ha resultado...
<linaelizabeth> Cuenta
<simpleirc> se envia un correo a todos los miembros para que envien..su propuesta para charla, taller conferencia y torneo...
<linaelizabeth> Ps creo q cuando futura ya haya fijado las condiciones avisar x la.lista ... nonnecesariamente toda la gentebquiera ir en repre de uco
<JHOSMAN> aja
<JHOSMAN> por ejemplo luiscano es de UCO pero creo q el ya presentó su propuesta pero no va como UCO
<JHOSMAN> o como se realizó el año pasado
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN, linaelizabeth esperen que simpleirc  iba a explicar como hacen en oc3...
<simpleirc> una vez recibido todo el paquete se evalua..y se seleccionan las mejores y se les envia al encargado del area
<simpleirc> y una vez esten con el encagado esas charlas conferencia y torneo son loa que van a campus...
<simpleirc> ya llevamos 3 años con esta metodologia
<JHOSMAN> Es lo mismo q se hace ahora pero con un filtro de preselección
<andresmujica> bueno, la verdad yo le quitaría la parte de evaluación... no me parece válido el papel de jurado o juez.  Eso lo pueden hacer los de futura, el año pasado yo envíe como 5-6 charlas y aceptaron 4 si mal no estoy.  Pero no creo que debamos pararnos como jurados de los demás, y menos si esto es una comunidad.
<JHOSMAN> de acuerdo con andresmujica
<andresmujica> Por el lado de lo que dice linaelizabeth  diría entonces que de pronto falto aclarar que si quieren ir por su cuenta que lo hagan
<andresmujica> nada se los impide....
<simpleirc> y nos ha resultado hasta..el año pasado que noa han dado voz y voto para la zona de juegos y modding
<andresmujica> en si, creo que jhosman lo hizo bien.
<JHOSMAN> Por ahora creo que eso sería todo
<JHOSMAN> quedar a la espera para entradas para la gente
<JHOSMAN> q a propósito tengo una buena estratégia =) para rifarlas
<simpleirc> jhosman...ojo con las entradas...futura envia un contrato donde dicen como es la forma de rifarla...
<linaelizabeth> Giipity
<JHOSMAN> simpleirc: el año pasado no nos indicaron eso
<JHOSMAN> solo que les dijeramos quienes iban y ya
<JHOSMAN> aprobaron las entradas en el CRM de ellos
<luiscano> Pues no entiendo, xq debaten sobre el tema de CPCO6, simplemente envien el paquete de los miembros interesados y listo. Como lo dije en la lista, no somos quienes para decir si una charla va o no en CPCO6. Son ellos.
<JHOSMAN> aja, exacto
<andresmujica> una pregunta... como es en medellín, el transporte de otras ciudades a medallo lo cubre futura??
<JHOSMAN> creo que no
<JHOSMAN> de igual manera eso se confirmará en el contrato
<JHOSMAN> sigamos
<JHOSMAN> Urbanterror ‒ Jose Luis Ahumada @ lun, 22 jul. 2013 20:11 UTC
<linaelizabeth> Next ubuconla?
<JHOSMAN> NEXT >>  Urbanterror ‒ Jose Luis Ahumada @ lun, 22 jul. 2013 20:11 UTC
<JHOSMAN> simpleirc: ?
<linaelizabeth> Ok
<simpleirc> como pueden ver el server ya esta arriba..y esta administrado por utcolombia y mi persona...
<simpleirc> y ya tenemos el banner de uco en la web de ut
<JHOSMAN> la wevb http://ubuntu-co.com/proyectos/jugadores está caida
<JHOSMAN> ya se informó a Jorge por el mismo error de siempre de MySQL
<JHOSMAN> =(
<JHOSMAN> Ah si el banner lo ví
<linaelizabeth> :(
<simpleirc> y el server es uno de.los principales...
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JHOSMAN> algo mas? simpleirc
<simpleirc> no mas nada...no.se.si alguien tenga una pregunta...
<linaelizabeth> Yo nup
<andresmujica> si han jugado?
<JHOSMAN> NEXT  Pagina Web http://ubuntu-co.com/ ‒ Jhosman Lizarazo @ lun, 22 jul. 2013 20:13 UTC  (no se quien agregó el punto o que hay que decir de esto) (aparte de q el servidor MySQL está caido - Jorge Gonzalez)
<simpleirc> si...
<linaelizabeth> Jajajaj
<linaelizabeth> De eso.esperar a jorge
<simpleirc> y la.comunidad de ut colombia...juega cada rato..
<JHOSMAN> Yo no tengo nada q decir al respecto. Aparte de q hay q aplicar unas correccionsillas por SSH pero eso lo dejo para después
<JHOSMAN> NEXT
<JHOSMAN> UbuConLa 2014 ‒ Jose Luis Ahumada y SergioMeneses ‒ Jose Luis Ahumada @ lun, 22 jul. 2013 20:14 UTC
<JHOSMAN> linaelizabeth:  ahora si :P
<linaelizabeth> Jajaja ahora si
<linaelizabeth> Ps bart habla jeje
<JHOSMAN> simpleirc:
<linux-redstone> pregunta
<simpleirc> como han visto por lista...nos hemos estado reunindo..y se tiene mucho adelantado...se le dio la opurtunidad a lina..para ver si es.posible moverlo a bogota..sino tiene razon..sigue como sede.cartagena..
<JHOSMAN> hace un rato estaba hablando con linaelizabeth para proponer como sede la Fact de Ing de la UDistrital
<andresmujica> moverlo a bogota?
<andresmujica> porque?
<luiscano> Cual es el problema Bart con el Ubunco 2014?
<linaelizabeth> Y con andres tmbn hablamos porq ccuando propusimos bta pensamos q podriamos hacerlo en un hotel
<linaelizabeth> Tmbn hble.con elmprofe cano xq elmsfs va a ser.en la piloto y ps es un buena ubicacion pa la ubucon
<JHOSMAN> UDistrital =)
<linaelizabeth> Bart les puedes resumir xfa
<simpleirc> andresmujica.. los demas teams quieren hacerlo..en bogota...aunque en ctg ya tenemos sede confirmada..y se.tiene el plan de utilizar el centro de conversiones..
<luiscano> La UDistrital NO aguanta x estar jhosman, jejeje
<andresmujica> osea uruguay, argentina, etc ?¿??
<simpleirc> sip
<luiscano> Yo pregunto cuando es la fecha de la ubunco 2014?
<JHOSMAN> luiscano: yo no soy de esa facultad ~-~
<simpleirc> esa la ponemos nosotros.. se piensa antea del mundial..
<simpleirc> un mes antes..
<luiscano> Eso es buen punto xq no quiero que me dañen el mundial
<JHOSMAN> o una semana antes? :o
<JHOSMAN> para q venga gente del mundial
<andresmujica> cuando es el mundial¿?
<simpleirc> junio y julio
<luiscano> Ahora bien, hacerlo en Cartagena cuales son los inconvenientes que podria tener? Viaticos, estadia, etc. No se
<simpleirc> aca se tiene el apoyo de.cotelco..gracias a el apoyo de redtic..
<simpleirc> se pueden hacer convenios con loa hoteles...
<andresmujica> 2014?
<luiscano> Porque se podria pensar en una actividad conjunta del Ubuncon 2014 asi como lo hacemos con el BarCampSe, el barcamp de seguridad informatica
<linaelizabeth> Hacerlo en bta es totalmente posible.  Cotelco es nacional... podria trasladarse el apoyo ...
<linaelizabeth> +1 cano
<simpleirc> lina redtic..tiene el convenio es con cotelco ctg..creo!  cada ciudad se maneja diferentes
<luiscano> Para aquellos que no saben cuando hacemos el barcampse, lo hacemos en 7 ciudades en simultanea un dia http://barcampse.org/, y nos sincronizamos con las otras ciudades para algunas actividades en comun
<simpleirc> luiscano... no....
<linaelizabeth> Igual aca podria gestionarse algo
<simpleirc> UbuConLA es un evento general.. no varioa eventos..
<luiscano> Podemos hacerlo en simultanea cartagena bogota
<JHOSMAN> +1 luiscano
<linaelizabeth> Sin.embargo mi opinion persobal es muybsimilar a la de la semana pasada si no se define q es fijo en bta ps no.puedo avanzar mucho
<simpleirc> asi se ha manejado en todos...porque es el evento de Latinoamérica
<andresmujica> luiscano, yo creo que eso dividiría esfuerzos innecesariamente
<luiscano> Porque tenemos que pensar que no todos pueden ir a cartagena, pero si lo hacemos asi, la gente que vaya a cartagena, cubre santa marta, barranquilla y otros sectores de la costa
<simpleirc> +q1 andres
<andresmujica> se me ocurre que lo que se debe hacer es explorar que posibilidades hay en Bogotá.. lugares, costos, facilidades y se compara contra cartagena.
<luiscano> y en Bogota, sectores cercanos de cundinamarca, boyaca, meta, etc
<luiscano> No necesariamente xq asi lo hemos manejado con el barcampse y nos ha ido super bien. Solo hay que saberlo organizar bien
<JHOSMAN> =) ajam
<andresmujica> no creo, eso es dividir esfuerzos lo que entiendo del ubuconla es que busca traer a todos los usuarios de latam a un evento Ubuntero.
<andresmujica> que vuelvo y digo...
<andresmujica> hay que traerse a safdbl en vivo
<andresmujica> para que valga la pena
<andresmujica> de resto
<andresmujica> bah
<JHOSMAN> safdbl o.O andresmujica? que?
<simpleirc> andres eso  se planteo desde el principio...hace 4 meses..y no hubo respuesta incluso les comparti el documento...
<luiscano> Se puede hacer video conferencia de las actividades que se realicen en ambos sitios. Porque debemos de pensar que no todos pueden asistir a Cartagena por los viaticos que dependiendo de la fecha se pueden elevar
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: preguitna Canonical nos da dinero?
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN, no creo....
<JHOSMAN> :o y entonces?
<JHOSMAN> yo pensaba q si daban lukas
<simpleirc> Jhosman si...pero se.va a proponer que pongan a dos conferencistas...
<luiscano> exacto, y como dice Jhosman, entonces?
<ofprieto> hola muy buenas noches a todos el link que se dio por facebook posiblemente tenga falla ¬¬
<JHOSMAN> un evento de esos no se paga solo =S
<linaelizabeth> Ps x eso hay q buscar patrocinios
<simpleirc> toca conseguir patrocinadores...
<luiscano> Alguien tiene un link de como se ha hecho el ubuncola en años anteriores?
<linaelizabeth> Pero eso depebde de la ciudad
<linaelizabeth> Y hay q gestionarlo
<JHOSMAN> luiscano:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA/
<linaelizabeth> Ps no se q propongan de como tomar la.decisión
<simpleirc> lo bueno..es que se pueden dar certificados de donacion...
<simpleirc> para retención en la fuente
<JHOSMAN> a mi cualquier ciudad me parece bien
<luiscano> Va a venir gente de otros paises al Ubuncola 2014 en colombia?
<simpleirc> si luiacano tanto participantes como.conferencistas
<JHOSMAN> Pero sería mejor en Bog aunque se requiere bastante apoyo y gestión
<andresmujica> lo que pasa es que como que nos devolvimos... creía que ya se había superado la discusión de la sede...   definamos si va a ser en un lado o en el otro y de acuerdo a eso le trabajamos.  si toca repetir trabajo para que sea en Bogota pues le hacemos, si toca convencer a los otros locos para que sea en Cartagena, pues le hacemos.  El cuento es que definamos...
<luiscano> Es que estaba pensando en unos patrocinadores que nos colaboraron el año pasado con el barcampse en bogota y que lo hicimos en el Ar Hotel, y plantearles la idea
<linaelizabeth> Super profe cano!!!
<linaelizabeth> Un hotel me gista mas
<linaelizabeth> !
<JHOSMAN> Pues si =) también
<linaelizabeth> Pero estoy d acuerdo con.andres
<linaelizabeth> Osea se debe definir yblisto
<linaelizabeth> Ademas independientemente de todoneso
<JHOSMAN> Moach@s que les parece
<simpleirc> luiscano el evento dura dos dias.
<JHOSMAN> si hacemos votación por la lista?
<JHOSMAN> digo
<JHOSMAN> por Launchopad!
<luiscano> Pero es algo que tendriamos que hablar con ellos, primero. Porque un evento de estos, no aguanta hacerlo en una universidad.
<linaelizabeth> La infonpienso q debe ser.un poco mmas publico al.menos entre nosotroa...n
<JHOSMAN> y ya con eso salimos del lugar?
<linaelizabeth> Agree luis
<linaelizabeth> Pero ps gestionando se pueden conseguir masnfondos
<linaelizabeth> Y un buennlugat q nonsea una u
<linaelizabeth> Pero ps hay q definir paravhacer mas gestionrs
<luiscano> La gente de Hubbog, ellos tambien apoyarian y ellos permiten que se haga eventos y ponen todo como almuerzos, bebida y onces.
<JHOSMAN> Bueno, que dicen si para decidir el lugar
<JHOSMAN> hacemos la votación?
<JHOSMAN> x launchpad?
<andresmujica> no me suena...
<simpleirc> no jhosman...eso lo decisimos nosotros
<linaelizabeth> A mi me suena...
<JHOSMAN> mmm
<simpleirc> porque somos los que vamos a trabajar
<ofprieto> hmm disculpen quien es simpleirc?
<linaelizabeth> Jajaja bart
<linaelizabeth> Jajaj
<ofprieto> haa ok perdon :D hola bart ahora si entiendo mas
<luiscano> simpleirc es un malware que se colo, oscar jajaja
<linaelizabeth> Jajajajjaja
<simpleirc> esto ees facil... debe haber un lider porque el es el q va caer toda la responsabilidad
<JHOSMAN> Yo digo q votar entre todos q opina andresmujica linaelizabeth (ya se q dicve simpleirc)
<andresmujica> simpleirc, así es.
<andresmujica> y el líder debe estar ubicado en la ciudad donde se vaya a hacer el evento
<andresmujica>  y yap.
<luiscano> Pues primero definir lugar, desconozco las votaciones que se hicieron antes, y pense que ya se habia definido el sitio, y con base en esas votaciones, es bueno justificar las razones para escoger esa ciudad.
<simpleirc> asi es..
<linaelizabeth> en realidad somos solo dos ciudadrs las q queremos cartagena y bta
<simpleirc> luiscano yo redacte un documento para poner a ctg como sede y nadien dijo nada
<luiscano> Pues yo voto por cartabogota :)
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN, no me suena lo de ponernos a votar... creo que toca definir.  la vez pasada se definio cartagena porque ya tenían todo adelantado, tramites, locaciones, etc.  en Bogotá pues realmente no hay nada organizado.  Entiendo que si los demas LOCOS piden Bogotá pues habría que organizarlo aquí, pero para eso se necesita un responsable.  Lo otro es convencer a los otros LoCos de mantener cartagena.   Que es mas facil?
<simpleirc> perfecto Andres  es mejor....
<JHOSMAN> Si es en Bog lo hacemos entre linaelizabeth y JHOSMAN de cabeza =) (dos mentes unidas. así como en la Peli de Furia de Titanes)
<simpleirc> asi luiscano se broncea
<linaelizabeth> Like
<linaelizabeth> Ps em bta se puede conformar equipp de trabajo
<ofprieto> yo tambien vi informacion sobre ese tema y juraba que ya era sede confirmada cartagena, hasta un excelente video tienen de presentacion
<JHOSMAN> Bueno y entonces?
<luiscano> Si como dice Andres y Bart, han hecho adelanto en varias gestiones para que el evento se realice en Cartagena como conseguir el espacio del centro de convenciones, y que me imagino no debe ser nada facil conseguirlo,es bueno reflexionar sobre esto
<simpleirc> apoyo lo de ANDRES decirlea a los otroa teams
<simpleirc> https://docs.google.com/a/laneros.com/document/d/1QE6wZFQrFKOhw3H_BReJR1Av4oZjSTc7vvH9VN30L6U/mobilebasic propuesta de ctg
<luiscano> Y se podria pensar en hacer una caravana por tierra para ir con la gente de Bogota, y que Bart nos ayudara a que no pasaramos la noche al aire libre en pleno parque de cartagena.
<luiscano> y que nos colaborara en la venta de cocadas en la playa, asi yo apoyaria a cartagena de una :)
<linaelizabeth> Jajajaja
<andresmujica> bueno si me preguntan, me encantaría que fuera Bogotá, obviamente es más internacional que Cartagena.  Pero para que sea Bogotá se necesita una cabeza que lidere y que le meta la ficha en forma.       Pero también pienso que si lo mantenemos simple y sin descartar lo anterior, dejar Cartagena convenciendo a los de los otros LoCos para que sea allá.
<linaelizabeth> Mmm yo sugiero q sebhagab una reunion conjunta
<andresmujica> +1 linaelizabeth
<linaelizabeth> cuando digo conjunta es q todos los ddel concilio de uco nos reunamos con losnotros
<luiscano> Quienes son los otros locos con los que tocaria que hablar?
<simpleirc> latam
<linaelizabeth> Y ya ahi definir. Y eao hay q hacerlon rapido... para q las cosas sean ffijaa"!"
<linaelizabeth> Y ps sea lo q se decidaa con base en esa reunión
<linaelizabeth> Ps q quede asi
<JHOSMAN> ajam
<linaelizabeth> cuándo podemos hacer eso Bart?
<andresmujica> +1 linaelizabeth
<simpleirc> pueden enviar un correo mejor por la lista de correo de ubuconla
<linaelizabeth> Mmm a mi.me.parece mas adecuado una reunion
<linaelizabeth> Y teniendo en cuenta q eres el anfitrión la convoques tu
<andresmujica> +1 linaelizabeth
<luiscano> Pienso que es lo mejor, hablar con los otros locos, y presentarles las 2 alternativas y dependiendo de la decision tomada empezar a trabajar
<andresmujica> +1 luiscano
<andresmujica> hagamos eso
<andresmujica> nos reunimos en pleno
<linaelizabeth> +1
<andresmujica> y charlamos con ellos
<andresmujica> exponemos los dos argumentos que hay
<JHOSMAN> Listo
<JHOSMAN> NEXT  Constante Ausencia en el Concilio y desorganizacion ‒ Concilio de Ubuntu Colombia @ lun, 22 jul. 2013 20:15 UTC
<simpleirc> por eso lina enviar  por la lista de ubuconla  donde estan en todos los locos...
<andresmujica> y pues si insisten en Bogota... pues se le hace.
<linaelizabeth> Mmm pero sugiero q seas tubquien la convoque....
<andresmujica> simpleirc, tambien creo que es mas facil que tu la convoques.. no crees?  creo que a linaelizabeth  no la conocen
<linaelizabeth> agree
<andresmujica> chicos...
<andresmujica> yo tengo que salir ya...  del tema de desorganización.. no entiendo que pasó?  no volvieron a haber reuniones desde mayo o que paso?
<JHOSMAN> pues si
<JHOSMAN> nadie podia
<JHOSMAN> creo
<linaelizabeth> Ps yo me he conectado sagradamente
<linaelizabeth> Y forever alone
<JHOSMAN> yo no podi
<JHOSMAN> aa
<JHOSMAN> pero lo q creo q hay q decir
<linaelizabeth> La semana pasasa si hable.con  bart y sergio
<linaelizabeth> Y yap
<JHOSMAN> es aumentar la constancia
<JHOSMAN> y ya
<JHOSMAN> ultimo
<JHOSMAN> y nos vamos
<JHOSMAN> Proyecto PodCast ‒ Jose Luis Ahumada @ lun, 22 jul. 2013 20:16 UTC
 * JHOSMAN creo q no podré madrupgar 4AM =(
<linaelizabeth> Cerrando el anterior estamos.pendientes de la citacion a la reunión!
<linaelizabeth> A cargo dde bart
<linaelizabeth> !
<ofprieto> huy yo tambien ando en eso del podcast pero no hay nada de ese tema la persona que dijo que haria algo nunca
<ofprieto> respondio la linea o hilo
<linaelizabeth> Hun
<linaelizabeth> A quien le escribiate a bart o a julian?
<ofprieto> no bart creo un hilo que preguntaba si se habia realizado algo pero no se respondio nada
<linaelizabeth> Mmmm yap
<linaelizabeth> Drjame yi hablo con juliancho pa ver como retonsr eso
<linaelizabeth> Mmm ps bart se fue
<linaelizabeth> Haybalgo mas en la.agenda
<linaelizabeth>  ?
<andresmujica> bueno chicos... me toca irme ya esta tarde y sigo en la office...
<JHOSMAN> no
<andresmujica> saludos
<JHOSMAN> FIN
 * JHOSMAN se duerme zzzz
<ofprieto> jejej bueno perdon por llegar tan tarde andaba en la u :S
<linaelizabeth> Oks
<linaelizabeth> Entonxes q descansen
<linaelizabeth> Na oscat
<ofprieto> buena noche a tod@s
<linaelizabeth> Lo impotyabte es el.compromiso
<linaelizabeth> Buenaas noches
<ofprieto> yo me pregunto linaelizabeth es que temas serian para el podcast eso no me quedo muy claro :S
<linaelizabeth> Mmm bueb punto
<linaelizabeth> Eso no se ha definido
<linaelizabeth> Peronpodriaj ser npticias
<linaelizabeth> O cosas tecnicas
<linaelizabeth> Diria yo
<ofprieto> hmm ok
<luiscano> Bueno yo tambien, los dejo me avisan la decision que tomen :)
<ofprieto> yo tambien salgo ya chao linaelizabeth
<linaelizabeth> Xiao
<linaelizabeth> Gracias totales
<ofprieto> hsssssss queda pesado no ?:D
<linaelizabeth> Aios
<ofprieto> vas a quedar forever alone Xd
<ofprieto> chaouuu
<linaelizabeth> Jajja
<linaelizabeth> Zzzz
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-07-31
<julianarmando> Buenas noches :D
<Bart2> Buenas Noches
<JHOSMAN> hi
<andresmujica> Hola!
<andresmujica> Bart2:  JHOSMAN julianarmando naudy CarlosNeyPastor
<andresmujica> hola
<julianarmando> Hola andresmujica
<julianarmando> yo no se hacer que les notifique cuando les hablo, solo es poniendo el username?
<JHOSMAN> si julianarmando
<JHOSMAN> kiai andresmujica
<Bart2> Hola andresmujica JHOSMAN CarlosNeyPastor naudy julianarmando
<julianarmando> quien es CarlosNewPastor que siempre lo veo por aqui, es un bot?
<linaporras> Buenas
<linaporras> Noches
<julianarmando> hola linaporras buenas noches!
<Bart2> Buenas Noches linaporras
<linaporras> Que alegria leerlos
<andresmujica> uyy dios mio...
<andresmujica> yo tambien me alegro...
<linaporras> Como ando del cel no puedo poner el enlace de la agenda peto esta hace rato x ahí
<andresmujica> esto es un hito en nuestra historia
<linaporras> Jajaja wiiiii wiii
<andresmujica> :)
<JHOSMAN> quien tiene la agenda (yo no la tengo, ni he dormido)
 * andresmujica hace su baile de la victoria tuntuntuntuntuntuntuntuntuntun
<linaporras> Entonces pa q empecemos, de una vez soliito que en otros agreguemos el informe de te protejo y el tema de Cauca
<linaporras> Na andresmujica le toca el ras tas tas
<linaporras> Jajajaj
 * julianarmando listo
<linaporras> Ah y ps de Campus informe tmbn
<Bart2> cual es la agenda
<linaporras> Esta en sus correo es la ultima q envíe
<linaporras> Esta pendiente hace siglos
<Bart2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/803/detail/
<linaporras> Pasare por un lugar donde casi siempre se cae la red, si me desconecto es x eso pero no se preocupen porque volveré... hoy no se salvan
<Bart2> Bueno tomo la batuta..
<julianarmando> En la agenda todos los temas son de lina porras xD
<linaporras> Jajajjaa
<julianarmando> listo Bart2
<linaporras> Y los q sugiero tmbm
<linaporras> Jajaja
<Bart2> Punto 1. Repaso de funciones, lineamientos y reglas del Concilio ‒
<Bart2> Se plantea repasar brevemente las funciones, lineamientos y reglas del concilio con el fin de recordar nuestras responsabilidades ya que durante los últimos meses no hemos podido reunirnos por diferentes motivos; de manera tal que se hace necesario que nos autoevaluemos y cada uno analice si se compromete a cumplir y en caso de no poder tomar la decisión correspondiente para favorecer el desarrollo de la comunidad.
<linaporras> Ese punto es muy muy importante xq llevamos varados un monton de tiempo x eso
<linaporras> Pones el enlace de funciones xfa Bart
<Bart2> - Funciones --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio#Funciones
<JHOSMAN> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio#Funciones
<Bart2> - Reglas de Miembros del Concilio --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio#Reglas_Miembros_Concilio
<JHOSMAN> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio#Funciones
<JHOSMAN> hay dos?
<JHOSMAN> ah no, uno son reglas y otro funciones
<Bart2> JHOSMAN:  una es las funciones y otra son las reglas mira bien las reglas
<linaporras> x revisenlas, especialmente las reglaa
<Bart2> Este punto nunca se ha cumplido --> 3. Si falla a más de dos sesiones continuas sin una razón formal debería renunciar voluntariamente.
<linaporras> Para q a partir de hoy seamos estrictos con estas para q del mismo modo podamos avanzar
<julianarmando> listo, y este punto que quiere decir? 4. En cada reapproval se deben convocar elecciones por parte de la comunidad con miembros propuestos por el concilio y miembros postulados en la comunidad.
<linaporras> Xq si no es muy dificil con esa lista ahi pendiente y x falta de gente 0 decisiones
<Bart2> Que tiene para decir julianarmando andresmujica JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> Yo iba  a renunciar pero no me dejaron
<JHOSMAN> por otro lado me preocupa esto
<JHOSMAN> Realizar reuniones el segundo martes de cada mes con el fin de entregar informes de labores por los miembros del concilio, al igual que generar ideas y/o mecanismos en pro del desarrollo del proyecto Ubuntu Colombia.
<JHOSMAN> Encargado de generar el reporte mensual de actividades de nuestra comunidad a el concilio Ubuntu.
<JHOSMAN> julianarmando:  eso creo q es la elección del nuevo concilio
<Bart2> julianarmando:  es la eleccion del concilio..
<julianarmando> Osea que ya nos toca? porque ya llego la hora del reaproval
<JHOSMAN> si
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  la idea es que cada dos años ingresaran nuevos miembros al concilio y salieran los anteriores
<Bart2> Si julianarmando correcto..
<andresmujica> y yo debí haber renunciado creo que desde agosto del año pasado
 * JHOSMAN u.u se le fue la señal a lina
<andresmujica> para que hubiera otro contacto…
<andresmujica> la idea es que el contacto quedara con el reaproval en la mitad
<andresmujica> y el concilio arrancará a partir del reapproval
<andresmujica> sin embargo,
<linaporras> (linaporras) Ojo en este punto creo prudente definir de una vez el tema de la revisión de teams de agosto
<andresmujica> entiendo que lo del reapproval lo cambiaron y ahora es diferente… incluso creo que ya no se hace como antes… pero estoy desactualizado no sabria con certeza
<linaporras> Deberiamoa definir un combo q se encargue de eso!
<andresmujica> igual… como llevamos un año largo intentando poner en marcha este concilio… pues pailas… creo que dos años no es nada...
<Bart2> linaporras:  un momento deja que termine andresmujica de hablar que tiene la palabra
<andresmujica> :'(
<Bart2> andresmujica:  continua..
<andresmujica> no no tengo mucho que decir realmente….
<andresmujica> que sí el concilio no funciona...
<andresmujica> o no tiene la solidez que necesita
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: como asi q cambio la cosa de modo de reaprobal? hay wiki?
<andresmujica> pues graves
<linaporras> :o ok me desconecte x unos segs...
<andresmujica> porque no tenemos sentido…
<Bart2> andresmujica: estoy muy deacuerdo..
<andresmujica> este es el nuevo proceso
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<andresmujica> es hacer la wiki y ya…
<sergiom> buenas
<andresmujica> hola sergiom
<andresmujica> oye tu sabes lo de la reverificación que tan diferente es al reapproval?
<andresmujica> no he visto mucha actividad en ese sentido...
<sergiom> es lo mismo solo que diferente nombre
<sergiom> xd
<sergiom> el proceso se ha hecho mas sencillo desde este año
<sergiom> pero es lo mismo
<Bart2> andresmujica julianarmando JHOSMAN linaporras algo mas que decir del punto anterior para seguir con el punto 2  - Reapproval
<JHOSMAN> pues no le veo nada difernte (creo)
<julianarmando> Si, segun el Link que enviaron es solo crear la wiki y hacer que nos agreguen a la agenda de reapproval
 * JHOSMAN le eché un ojo por encima
<andresmujica> sip.. algo así.
<JHOSMAN> y q a cambio nos dan CD's y COnference Pack
<andresmujica> pero entonces antes de pasar al siguiente punto
<andresmujica> definamos
<andresmujica> servimos o no servimos como concilio
<andresmujica> yo les escribi que si renunciabamos todos pero no dijeron nada...
<Bart2> Si por favor antes de comenzar los demas puntos.
<linaporras> Waa mi internet malo no me carga
<sergiom> lol
<Bart2> andresmujica:  pienso que si pero despues de la reapproval..
<Bart2> para dejar el team reaprovado por dos años mas...
<julianarmando> No podemos renunciar como concilio en este momento, y renunciemos o no, igual ya llego la fecha de cortarnos la cabeza a todos y que vengan otros que si se reunan xD
<andresmujica> ajaj
<andresmujica> LOL RELOL
<JHOSMAN> jajajaja}
<andresmujica> :'(
<Bart2> +1 julianarmando
<sergiom> yo no le veo razon a renunciar todos
<JHOSMAN> Bueno, en resumen creo q las actividades de este año se han reducido en cantidad con respecto a los dos años anteriores
<andresmujica> +1 julianarmando
<linaporras> Ps a mi si me parece que renunciemos todos
<sergiom> es algo muy personal no?
<linaporras> Y que pal reaprovval sea un concilio nuevo
<JHOSMAN> por otro lado, hay teams (creo) que hacen reunion cada mes
<linaporras> Claro si algiien de acá quiere repetir q se postule
<julianarmando> pero ya es fecha de cambio de concilio no? ... y si hay gente que nos reemplace?
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  eso es lo grave…
<sergiom> JHOSMAN: eso varia... pero cada 15 dias es 2 veces al mes xD
<linaporras> Es q ademas miren cuanto tiempo son reunirnos eso no tiene presentación
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  aunque bueno, diria que si hay gente.. oscar. cristian, brayan...
<sergiom> brayan es bueno! y ofprieto
<Bart2> +1 andresmujica
<Bart2> bueno vamos cerrando este puinto ya llevamos 15 minutos..
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  no es descabellado eso.. nunca lo habiamos planteado.. quizas una reunión mensual sea viable
<Bart2> concluyamos..
<andresmujica> - reunion mensual
<andresmujica> - hagamos el reapproval
<andresmujica> - renunciemos todos, así sea protocolariamente
<linaporras> Concluyamos....  mejor solucionemos!
<andresmujica> - si nos postulamos de nuevo (que es valido) el compromiso es cumplir las reglas
<linaporras> Si eso no se soluciona lo demás no tendrá sentido
<Bart2> estoy deacuerdo con andresmujica
<julianarmando> Me gusta la idea de andresmujica
<andresmujica> en eso tiens razon linaporras
<sergiom> yo no renunciaria, no en este momento. nunca he renunciado
<sergiom> esa parte no la comparto
<linaporras> Ps Same tu tampoco has asistido en mas de dos ocasiones
<sergiom> si yo lo se
<linaporras> X eso insisto repasar funciones y reglas
<linaporras> La lista de concilio no la respondes
<linaporras> Y no solo tu
<linaporras> Rsponde jhos y julian y ya
<linaporras> Y el resto  medio ofg
<andresmujica> si creo que todos hemos fallado garrafalmente… y reconocer eso creo que es parte de nuestro rol.. aceptar que fallamos.
<sergiom> oka
<Bart2> linaporras:  las reglas y funciones estan solo toca cumplirla sino se cumplen toca tomar medias y la fomra es renunciar a las dos faltas
<sergiom> como prefieran
<sergiom> entonces nos vamos asi de simple
<julianarmando> sergiom : es que igual segun el reglamento del concilio ... "4. En cada reapproval se deben convocar elecciones por parte de la comunidad con miembros propuestos por el concilio y miembros postulados en la comunidad."
<linaporras> Totally agree yo tmbn he fallado y crro q es responsable presentar renuncia y ps promover la renovación
<sergiom> señores.... o seguimos lamentando que hacer o decimos buenos los q nos quedamos somos tales personas y a trabajar! estos meses hemos tenido un monton de trabajo que no se ve con la ubuconla... preciso mañana me toca enviarle los pasajes a brayan y pagar los impuestos por un material de canonical
<sergiom> asi q es algo injusto decir q no hacemos nada
<sergiom> :S
<sergiom> que por cosas de la vida este año ha sifdo atipico es otra cosa
<linaporras> Pero no funcionamos
<sergiom> pero esta bien
<linaporras> Ese trabajo q se hace de forma separada... sirve... pero si no se lidera la comunidad ps estamos mal
<sergiom> si claro yo se... yo envie el email caerca del estado del concilio
<sergiom> *acerca
<linaporras> Y ps ese trabajo se puede seguir haciendo como miembros de la comunidad
<JHOSMAN> Y de acuerdo con lo que indica lína, por lo menos si "todos" respondieran los mails que se envian listo
<linaporras> Y pusimos votaciones y no participaste
<JHOSMAN> y/o telegram que funcino al inicio, ahora no.
<JHOSMAN> Solo responde Lina, Julian y Yo (a veces José)
<Bart2> Entonces como quedamos con este punto...ya nos nos echemos los trapitos al agua.
<sergiom> JHOSMAN: eso de telegram no es muy bueno que digamos, yo lo veo mas como una muletilla
<Bart2> concretemos y sigamos que hay otros puntos que tratar
<andresmujica> sergiom:  y lo de ubuconla creo que ha sido maravilloso , muy muy bueno.. pero la verdad y lo digo no para criticar sino para que mejoremos, ha sido manejado muy muy cerrado.. por lo menos de cara al concilio, entonces pues es poco lo que podamos saber que se ha hecho .  Igual de acuerdo con Bart2 … sigamos
<linaporras> Este es fubdamental
<sergiom> oka
<sergiom> por mi no hay lio
<JHOSMAN> " ha sido manejado muy muy cerrado.. por lo menos de cara al concilio," +1
<julianarmando> " ha sido manejado muy muy cerrado.. por lo menos de cara al concilio," +++1
<sergiom> JHOSMAN: pero pues hermano a decir q hace falta
<sergiom> Brayan nos ha ayudado incluso nos dijo q si le ayudabamos con el pasaje
<andresmujica> del telegram yo cambie de celular y la verdad nunca lo abrí en el nuevo… :/
<sergiom> ahora porq no uds?
<linaporras> Conclusión: renuncia de todos y convocar nuevas elecciones donde cualquiera de los aquí presentes puede presentarse
<JHOSMAN> Incluso, ni por la lista del UbuconLA (no la de UCO ni la del Concilio)
<andresmujica> igual, oho
<andresmujica> ojo
<linaporras> Agree
<andresmujica> yo creo que han hecho muy muy buen trabajo
<Bart2> andresmujica:  cerrado ? si te das cuenta todos los correos que he enviado sobre la UbuCOnLA a la lista de ubuntuco y concilio y nadien respondio..
<andresmujica> me ha gustado la expectativa
<sergiom> no hermanos a mi sino me gusta eso!
<sergiom> que pena pero me paro aqui!
<sergiom> yo los respeto y aprecio mucho a todos uds y uds lo saben
<andresmujica> Bart2:  me refiero a temas de organización de estar enterados… no informativo… no me mal interpreten por favor
<sergiom> pero no sigo con eso
<JHOSMAN> Bart2: y sergiom lo que veo, por correos es que están las conferencias y se gestiona
<sergiom> andresmujica: pero entonces porq no involucrarse mas?
<sergiom> eso no es cerrado ... siempre los invitamos a reuniones cuando las hubo
<JHOSMAN> esto solo llega a la lista de Ubuntu Colombia
<sergiom> nadie iba asi q pues para q gastarle mas a eso
<JHOSMAN> en los otros paises no se si llegue esta info
<sergiom> JHOSMAN: si claro que lleva
<JHOSMAN> tampoco en la del ubuconla
<Bart2> andresmujica:  nosotros enviamos siempre para reunirnos y nunca respondieron a parte de oscar y brayan
<Bart2> que siempre estan preguntando que hacer
<sergiom> revisen el log de la lista del concilio
<sergiom> que pena con eso
<linaporras> yo responfo una vez y ps esa vez no hubo reu...
<sergiom> y definitivamente no lo comparto
<sergiom> linaporras: si lo recuerdo
<linaporras> Pero yo si nobtenia tiempo pa ponerme la camiseta
<BrayanBautista_> Buenas noches a todos.
<andresmujica> me refiero a por ejemplo, lo que acaba de comentar sergiom sobre los pasajes, los impuestos… lo que quiero decir es que la información que ha llegado es como para simples espectadores y no como miembros del concilio , igual vuelvo y digo creo que han hecho un muy buen trabajo, y la oportunidad de mejora esta en la comunicación
<sergiom> bueno dejemos asi eso
<JHOSMAN> Pero la gestion del ubuconLA ha sido buena, lo que indico es que concuerdo con andresmujica quizás un poco cerrada, pero bueno no creo q sea momento para esto sino para ver que mas hace falta
<sergiom> yo por mi doy mi puesto en el concilio, que mas da... aunque me parece una falla si yo no llevo ni 6 meses aqui desde q me escogieron.... pero bueno, aveces hay que seguir para poder liderar
<andresmujica> por favor Bart2 y sergiom no me malinterpreten…
<sergiom> pero si no ha sido cerrada
<sergiom> hay una wiki
<sergiom> se les ha invitado a reuniones
<sergiom> se busco patrocinadores por la lista
<sergiom> se invito a charlas por la lista
<sergiom> se envio informacion de hoteles por la lista
<sergiom> se envio informacion de pasajes por la lista
<linaporras> No entiendes same
<linaporras> Es algo asi como q dijeran hoy se inicio tal cosa y vamos a jcer esto... ncesitamos tal cosa... alguien ayuda
<sergiom> linaporras: andresmujica JHOSMAN si querian participar o algo asi pues porq no preguntar?
<linaporras> Era mas de eso....
<linaporras> Pero ps ya es tarde....
<linaporras> Yo ya dije q el time para eso no era mi fuere si embarho comparti info de proexport... q podia sevir y ya
<andresmujica> es algo que considero se puede mejorar mucho …   claro, todo lo que dices es real sergiom pero es informativo.  Igual no generemos polemica porque no es la idea, es una oportundiad de mejora, de saber que estan haciendo…  algo así…
<sergiom> @all despues de la ubuconla dejo la comunidad de uco
<sergiom> de verdad que pereza
<BrayanBautista_> :o
<sergiom> si necesitan informes estadisticas y demas se las envio por mail
<julianarmando> es increible señores que ni siquiera pueda haber una comunicacion calmada sobre ese tema....
<sergiom> toda la informacion necesaria, no hay lio por mi lado
<sergiom> julianarmando: no es eso... sino que pues vamos a dejar el concilio y todo pues pa' que mas
<linaporras> Same creoq no comprendes lo q queremos transmitir
 * JHOSMAN forigua se acaba de desuscribir de la lista de correo
<linaporras> Nadie quiere un informe estadistico
<sergiom> bueno ya dejo el azote y sigamos, no hay lio
<elizabeth> estaré ahora como elizabeth (linaporras)
 * julianarmando Lina llego a la casa por fin
<elizabeth> exacto!
<elizabeth> :D
<julianarmando> un Llamado a la calma señores, que alguien se cuente un chiste y sigamos con la reunion :D relax!!!
<elizabeth> mmm chiste chiste: jhos escribirá un libro las mil exucsas para ____ jajajja (es broma :p)
<JHOSMAN> Proximamente en panamericana :D
<elizabeth> jajajjajaja :p
<elizabeth> autografiado por su autor en la UbuconLA
<andresmujica> no hay que ser temperamentales …   por favor….   no estoy atacando ni es mi intención, por favor si así se entiende les ofrezco mis disculpas.  Lo que intento decir es que si somos el concilio de UCO, pues estar informados sobre los avances, logros del evento es buenísimo, puede que Bart2 y sergiom lo esten liderando y organizando, pero al fin y al cabo es la comunidad de uco la que lo hace, y en teoria el concilio esta
<JHOSMAN> +1
<julianarmando> andresmujica +1
 * JHOSMAN elizabeth no iré al UbuconLA todo lo cancelado =(
<elizabeth> :( ash yo tampoco x plata :(
<julianarmando> Forigua escribio que alla se veian y luego se desuscribio de la lista!
<elizabeth> bueno retomando creo importane que entonces concluyamos el primer tema del concilio, por la vía planteada previamente de renunciar todos y convocar a nuevas elecciones
<elizabeth> (frente a la lista, es una tristeza que se vaya pero lo hace por la moderación... que considero fue correcta)
<sergiom> esto tiene una falla
<sergiom> y a quien entregar el contacto?
<JHOSMAN> A andresmujica :D #okno
<elizabeth> el contacto tmbn debe ser entregado xq Andrés tiene mucho tiempo con este, de manera tal que tmbn considero debe someterse a votación, y apenas se tenga el reemplazo se hace el cambio.
<elizabeth> Es una tristeza que hayamos llegado a este punto, pero no estamos funcionando a pesar de personas con tanto conocimiento y experiencia como same y andrew..., sin embargo siempre se podrá apoyar a la comunidad así no estemos en el concilio.
<elizabeth> vamos a votar este tema?
<JHOSMAN> no sé
<andresmujica> ojala.. hace mas de un año quiero entregarlo… lastimosamente no lo he hecho porque lo ideal es entregarlo a alguien que piense en la comunidad y no en figurar por sí solo..   se que lo hay y de hecho creo que entre los presentes (e incluso los que no estan) hay personas que no les interesa figurar..
<sergiom> somos una unidad, un equipo, un concilio... me apego a las reglas, uno para todos y todos para uno... pero en la proxima votacion me postulare, yo se que puedo ayudar en mas cosas a la comunidad, la ubuconla me lo demostro y quiero hacerlo.
<elizabeth> eso no es problema same... todos podemos hacerlo!
<BrayanBautista_> +1
<BrayanBautista_> =D =d
<julianarmando> sergiom eso me parece perfecto :D
<andresmujica> pero es mi responsabilidad que el concilio sea lo suficientemente fuerte  para que no repitamos la epoca de hollman que lo hacía todo sin nadie que lo apoyara…
<elizabeth> entonces la conclusión es que renunciamos todos como concilio porque no hemos cumplido las reglas y no somos funcionales
<elizabeth> alguien algo m;as a ese punto
<BrayanBautista_> no creo que esa sea la solución.
<elizabeth> sugiero que sea Andrew o Julian quienes escriban dicho correo
<andresmujica> igual tengan en cuenta que la comunidad elige al concilio y el concilio elige a el contacto.
<julianarmando> Yo creo que es mejor no llamarlo como "renunciar todos" XD eso no existe, pero por normatividad si es momento de que seamos remplazados y debemos entregar nuestros cargos
<elizabeth> y frente al contacto pues que el nuevo concilio decida, mientras andrew lo tendrá...
<sergiom> depliego de cargos o algo asi
<sergiom> xd
<julianarmando> abrir convocatoria para el nuevo concilio :D
<JHOSMAN> **Recorte de personal** xD
<julianarmando> jajajaja
<elizabeth> entonces se llama a votaciones para el próximo concilio... y ya
<julianarmando> esoooo mejorrrrrr :D
<elizabeth> Andrés sabe de eso, sugiero que lo haga el
<elizabeth> que dices andresmujica
<andresmujica> antes o después de ubuconla ?  o después de reapproval?
<JHOSMAN> justo en el ubuconLA creería yo
<elizabeth> antes para que el relevo se de en el reapproval
<JHOSMAN> (10 dias?)
<andresmujica> pero si no van a ir uds.. entonces?
<sergiom> entonces tecnicamente nadie del concilio en la ubuconla?
<andresmujica> probablemente yo viaje pero me devuelva el mismo día,  llego madrugado estoy el dia y me devuelvo por la noche...
<elizabeth> pues igual se votará por internet
<elizabeth> no veo el problema, no se necesita estar presentes para desarrollar esto...
<JHOSMAN> exacto
<elizabeth> (repito no voy por plata, porque no la tengo, con Campus gaste mi presupuesto)
<sergiom> elizabeth: BrayanBautista_ va en bus
<BrayanBautista_> :3
<elizabeth> no tengo doscientos + la comida + hospedaje, NO tengo
<JHOSMAN> Yo por alojamiento :( no puedo pagar hospedaje
<elizabeth> quiero pero no puedo...
<elizabeth> bueno entonces
<JHOSMAN> bueno y lo otro es q iria con dos mas asi q ni modos
<elizabeth> creo que entonces previo a la Ubucon promovamos la membresía oficial y al finalizar la ubucon se lanzan votaciones y los cargos se asumen en el reapprovla
<elizabeth> alguien propone otra cosa, o está en desacuerdo?
<elizabeth> ping
<julianarmando> Pues creo que asi esta bien la cosa
<elizabeth> andresmujica, Bart2, JHOSMAN, sergiom
<elizabeth> mmm están en línea aún o soy yo?
<andresmujica> de acuerdo…
<andresmujica> cuantos miembros oficiales tenemos actualente?
<sergiom> pues por mi...  lo que sea
<Bart2> 63
<elizabeth> 69
<Bart2> +1 elizabeth
<Bart2> elizabeth: correcto ya ando dormido
<elizabeth> jajaj
<elizabeth> bueno entonces aprovada esa primera parte
<BrayanBautista_> 69 según launchpad pero activos muy pocos
<elizabeth> ahora si vamos a lo segundo
<andresmujica> go ahead
<elizabeth> repito la conclusión: previo a la Ubucon se promoverá que se hagan miembros activos, al finalizar la ubucon se hará llamado a alecciones del nuevo concilio, para que esté listo para el reapproval (que es cuándo?)
<elizabeth> y los que queden elegidos, eligiran al contacto...
<andresmujica> votemos
<andresmujica> por dicha propuesta pls
<JHOSMAN> si
<JHOSMAN> de acuerdo con lo q dice lina
<Bart2> elizabeth:  la reapproval es el 21 de agosto
<elizabeth> Voto: si
<JHOSMAN> estamos en julio?
<julianarmando> Voto SI
<JHOSMAN> ah si xXD
<elizabeth> tendría que llamarse a postulaciones antes o durante la Ubucon LA....
<JHOSMAN> osea 20 días para hacer la Wiki :o
<elizabeth> exacto!
<elizabeth> mmm momento andresmujica revisa porfa si los tiempos dan...
<elizabeth> todos revisen xfa
<elizabeth> xq creo que las votaciones tocaría iniciarlas junto con la ubucon, y durante este tiempo fortalecer membresia e invitar a postulaciones
<Bart2> la ubucon acaba el 16 de agosto la reappproval 21
<elizabeth> es menos de una semana
<andresmujica> hmm aunque eso siempre se corre….
<andresmujica> la fecha no es tan exacta
<elizabeth> pero planeemos bn
<andresmujica> yo sugiero salir del tema de la ubuconla
<andresmujica> se pide al loco council un mes mas para el reapproval
<andresmujica> ellos no tienen lio con eso
<sergiom> +1
<Bart2> +1 andresmujica
<elizabeth> entonces ese es el plan
<JHOSMAN> ok
<elizabeth> andrew les escribes para pedir el mes más, y hacemos todo de acuerdo a la propuesta previa
<andresmujica> we've got a plan :) jar jar jar
<andresmujica> listo elizabeth
<elizabeth> bueno ahora si second
<elizabeth> Bart2
<Bart2> +1
<elizabeth> (antes no me agradaba el IRC pero ahora me gusta mucho)
<elizabeth> Bart2
<elizabeth> tu moderas :p
<Bart2> me perdi...xD
<Bart2> 2 - Proyectos Ubuntu Colombia 2014 
<Bart2> Se plantea analizar los proyectos en los que como Concilio y como comunidad nos debemos comprometer a desarrollar, rescatar y/o revivir.
<Bart2> Bueno que tienen para opinar andresmujica elizabeth JHOSMAN sergiom
<andresmujica> creo que esta muy quedado todo… poco movimiento...
<elizabeth> pues mmm considero que debemos proponer una estrategia para mover los proyectos y en los dias de concilio que nos quedan pue smover arto para uqe m;as gente se apunte, para que más gente se apunte, y se consoliden
<elizabeth> Bart2 xfis colocas el enlace de la wiki de proyectos
<sergiom> bueno y si vamos a renunciar todos pronto, porq no mejor enfocarnos en la reapproval ?
<Bart2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos
<sergiom> revisar los proyectos, elaborar un estado, reunir gente... eso toma mucho tiempo
<sergiom> mejor no seria hacer una buena reapproval q sirva de base al nuevo concilio? - imho
<Bart2> Yo por lo menos sigo adelante con ell proyecto EducaLibre --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/EducaLibre
<elizabeth> ese proyecto no aparece en la wiki principal de proyectos :p
<Bart2> ya llevamos un mes en Ciudadla 2000 y ya tenemos a 5 colegios que nos solicitaron que tambien quieren participar en este proyecto
<elizabeth> q nota Bart2
<elizabeth> te felicito!
<elizabeth> alguien sabe del proyecto jugadores
<elizabeth> alguien sabe de cesar gomez y suproyecto imagen
<elizabeth> cómo está la documentación sergiom
<elizabeth> ?
<Bart2> El proyecto jugadores teniamos dos server pero se calleron..
<elizabeth> y el lider del podcast no es JUlian?
<Bart2> toca retomar nuevamente los server y activar nuevamente ese proyecto.
<elizabeth> *cayeron
<elizabeth> y Bart eso tu lo liderarás... o ves otra personas pa  q se ponga la camiseta
<elizabeth> ?
<andresmujica> Bart2:  igual hubo un periodo en que jugaron en forma..
<elizabeth> :D
<julianarmando> lo del podcast quedo muy quieto
<elizabeth> el proyecto de Bart2 creo que debería pasar a aprobado...
<elizabeth> Entonces para abordar el tema, propongo que alguien se encargue de actualizar la wiki, y verificar el estado de los proyectos
<elizabeth> alguien quiere hacer la tarea?
<Bart2> andresmujica:  si si... elizabeth para el proyecto jugadores toca alquilar o buscar alguien que preste un server para montar el servidor de juegos y sale...
<Bart2> es el requerimiento principal.. que se necesita para ese proyecto
<elizabeth> mmm nos toca entonces mirar quien nos apoya o como se ruenen recursos para ese fin...
<elizabeth> qué dicen de la wiki
<elizabeth> julianarmando JHOSMAN andresmujica
<elizabeth> no se duerman
<julianarmando> Aqui estoy
<elizabeth> sergiom Bart2
<elizabeth> Entonces para abordar el tema, propongo que alguien se encargue de actualizar la wiki, y verificar el estado de los proyectos
<Bart2> elizabeth: en cuanto aprobar el proyecto de educaLibre llevo casi 6 meses esperando respuesta...u.U
<sergiom> aqui ando, leyendo
<julianarmando> y luego quien da la aprovacion de eso Bart2 como asi? hay que votar ? votemos
<sergiom> elizabeth: eso no se hace en 15 dias... se puede empezar pero es algo que toma su tiempo, hay q convocar a los lideres
<elizabeth> jajajjaja ahhhh ya,.... ps yo quiero hacer lo de la WIki, pero me gustaría que alguien me ayudara...
<elizabeth> (se pueden llamar por teléfono)
<elizabeth> si el pryecto no se está ejecutando, entonces pasaría a un estado como en reposo o algo asi
<sergiom> yo no me comprometo, la otra semana viajo a cartagena a lo de la ubuconla
<elizabeth> lo que se necesite toca moverlo por la lista
<elizabeth> tenemos aras cosas desactualizadas..
<elizabeth> y esa parte de los proyectos es muy importante
<elizabeth> (en este momento me vuelve a desagradar el IRC.... no se duerman para avabzar!)
<Bart2> julianarmando: Para activar un proyecto es necesario que se tenga una descripción apropiada y concreta en el la sección de Proyectos del Wiki y que cuente con un mínimo de participantes acorde con las responsabilidades del proyecto.
<Bart2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos#Proyectos_Ubuntu-Co
<elizabeth> osea cumples con los requisitos.
<elizabeth> osea debe ser aprobado
<elizabeth> osea yo voto que se apruebe, en caso de requerir votación.
<elizabeth> naaaa otra vez.... todos conectados pero hablando menos de la mita...
<elizabeth> *mitad
<julianarmando> :S
<elizabeth> justo de esto hablo, por eso nos debemos ir... estar acá y no poner cuidado es lo mismo que no estar, me siento molesta...
<julianarmando> Si es cierto, es lo que sucede con las reuniones largas :S
<elizabeth> si no están atentos bien podemos dejar de hacer reuniones, y definimos solo una cosa acá las personas a cargo del reapproval
<elizabeth> y ya
<sergiom> yo estoy leyendo
<elizabeth> lo se Julian, pero mira todo el tiempo que no nos reunimos, por lo menos hoy deberíamos tener el compromiso
<julianarmando> eso es verdad
<sergiom> elizabeth: lo que ud dice es cierto... pero los proyectos los debe revisar todo el concilio, no es algo de uno solo o unos cuantos
<sergiom> ya que es algo q impacta a toda la comunidad
<elizabeth> me refiero al estado no a si aprobar o no, es para actualizar la Wiki same...
<elizabeth> entonces same que sugerencias o cómo podría hacerse esto?
<sergiom> elizabeth: por eso... hay q mirar en que estado estan
<sergiom> primero tomar proyecto por proyecto y hacer contacto con el lider
<sergiom> todo proyecto tiene un lider
<sergiom> y que ese lider nos ayude a elaborar un estado de ese proyecto
<sergiom> se puede hacer un formato
<sergiom> con eso se sacan datos y se establece el estado actual de ese proyecto
<JHOSMAN> perdon, estaba solucionando un bug y me olvide de la reu :P
<sergiom> luego en base a lo anterior se revisa si el proyecto debe seguir siendo aprobado o no
<sergiom> me pareceria lo mas logico
<sergiom> no se uds que opinen
<sergiom> pero es un proceso largo, porq una ve lo hice
<Bart2> Es el proceso que se debe realizar sergiom y ademas llevar un registro de revision
<Bart2> como un control de versiones o algo asi..
<sergiom> Bart2: claro
<sergiom> para eso estaba launchpad
<sergiom> pero solo q launchpad era para proyectos aprobados
<sergiom> como el de sitio web
<julianarmando> Entonces hacemos ese proceso? osea, empezamos con ese proceso o quep?
<elizabeth> wowo
<Bart2> a mi me parece esa la mejor opcion..
<elizabeth> ps si toca hacerlo
<elizabeth> entonces quien lo lidera
<elizabeth> !
<andresmujica> bueno chicos, les propongo que simplifiquemos el asunto como para darle salida…  Se me ocurre que se debe evaluar 3 cosas por proyecto… líder sigue activo y seguirá activo?  proyecto tiene miembros activos ? sirve para cumplir la misión de Ubuntu ?     Eso se podría hacer por correo preguntando por la lista con copia a cada lider de proyecto y los resultados de las respuestas consolidarlas en un wiki
<JHOSMAN> +1
<Bart2> +1 andresmujica
<julianarmando> +1
<andresmujica> listos, entonces quien lo hace… sergio despues de la ubuconla????
<elizabeth> +1000000
<elizabeth> sergiom
<Bart2> yo puedo ayudar a sergiom con eso despues de la ubucon
<andresmujica> listo de una!
<Bart2> antes no me comprometo..
<andresmujica> hecho
<andresmujica> next o finalizamos aqui????
<elizabeth> sergiom diga si acepta jaja
<elizabeth> el tema legal de lo de Cauca es urgente
<elizabeth> me parece importante que en ese tema si tengamos la info todos por la gravedad del asunto
<elizabeth> con ese creo que podemos hablarlo y cerrar
<andresmujica> uyy que es eso
<sergiom> sueba bien
<elizabeth> siii!
<elizabeth> la info la puso bart en la lista hoy, hace referencia a un proyecto de la gob del Cauca
<Bart2> andresmujica:  le resumo el problema
<elizabeth> que se pretende implementar con Ubuntu, sin embargo, hay personas inescrupulosas ofreciendo edubuntu como un gestor educativo que cumple con los requerimientos del proyecto y del MEN y pues esto no es así, razón por la cual la persona que nos contactó, solicita como un concepto, para evitar que allí se realice dicho negocio, en donde además al parecer nos compromten
<Bart2> elizabeth:  ya averigue bien y es esto
<Bart2> resulta que la gobernacion del cauca va a empezar un proyecto de educacion con software libre, y les llego una propuesta de una empresa en cali sobre informacion falsa sobre Edubuntu y Ubuntu, y adicional diciendo que el soporte del proyecto esta respaldado por Ubuntu Colombia
<sergiom> WTF
<Bart2> que nosotros en Ubuntu Colombia somos los que vamos a dar capacitaciones e instalacion segun la empresa de cali que les envio la propuesta
<JHOSMAN> >o
<elizabeth> de ahí la importancia de emitir una especie de carta informativa, propongo yo, donde se dejen algnas claridades como ya propuse en la lista. Esto es de grueso calibre, por lo cual no nos podemos ir sin revisar este tema.
<Bart2> nos contactaron debido a que ellos van a participar en la UbuConLA 2014 como ponentes y necesitaban que le re-verificara esa informacion
<Bart2> si es cierto que nosotros vamos a dar soporte y demas
<JHOSMAN> Bart2: elizabeth yo lo q creo es que deber[iamos contactar a la parte legal de canonical
<JHOSMAN> por otro lado el soporte que nosotros damos es al usuario final
<andresmujica> listo ya lei ya respondi
<sergiom> andresmujica: gracias
<andresmujica> no hay lio. no tenemos como iniciar una accion legal
<andresmujica> lo que podemos hacer es una carta de ubutnu co.. .como hemos hecho un par para lo de campus party
<andresmujica> diciendo que no respaldamos ni conocemos ni damos soporte ni blah blah blah
<andresmujica> a dicha empresa ni a dichas personas
<sergiom> excelente
<Bart2> andresmujica:  ese dato se lo paso enseguida.. para ir realizando la carta
<andresmujica> se le envia formalmente a la gobernacion y ellos ya con eso tienen para bloquear a la gente.
<andresmujica> vale Bart2
<JHOSMAN> mejor q nos contraten jejeje :P
<elizabeth> eso es exacto lo que digo
<elizabeth> jajaja
<elizabeth> pero tmbn es importante enlazar el tema de edubuntu
<elizabeth> para que ellos tenga por lo menos un enlace donde puedan verificar la información
<sergiom> a futuro, en la pagina web y en la wiki deberia haber un escrito o referencia a ese tipo de asuntos
<andresmujica> sergiom:  +1
<elizabeth> uff si, me parece importante esa parte!
<elizabeth> debemos dejarla en pendientes para la próxima reunión!
<Bart2> andresmujica:  ya te envie los datos de la empresa
<Bart2> +1 sergiom
<sergiom> claro
<sergiom> :D
<elizabeth> mirenlos: https://www.facebook.com/digcosas/info
<elizabeth> bueno entonces estamos de acuerdo en eso
<elizabeth> entonces sigue el resto de temas pendiente....
<elizabeth> los invito nuevamente a que lean lo que le puse de teprotejo en la lista
<elizabeth> que duerman
<JHOSMAN> Les parece bien si iniciamos campana por las redes sociales indicando que NO tenemos relacion con la entidad
<Bart2> JHOSMAN: no es necesario
<Bart2> con un comunicado que se haga y se publique en la web es suficiente..
<JHOSMAN> y q tampoco servicios con ellos para q no se dejen engañar
<elizabeth> ps hay que enviarlo a la persona que os contactó
<JHOSMAN> a mi me parece q si
<JHOSMAN> para q otros no caigan
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  y fuera de eso nos pueden demandar ellos si… por digamacion o alguna locura de esas...
<elizabeth> me parece que deberíamos mover q no tenemos ninguna empresa partner
<elizabeth> ni contratos de sporte
<elizabeth> ni nada de eso
<Bart2> +1 andresmujica
<elizabeth> oara dejar claridad
<elizabeth> pero sin mencionar a nadie...
<Bart2> pienso lo mismo de elizabeth no mencionemos a nadien solo hagamos una aclaracion general
<elizabeth> exactooo wiwiwi Bart2 :D
<JHOSMAN> ok
<andresmujica> eso esta super… decir que Ubuntu Colombia no respalda a entidad ni empresa alguna en el país
<JHOSMAN> ni tampoco a seaq
<JHOSMAN> a nadie!
<andresmujica> jajajaaj
<elizabeth> entonces acordamos eso, ahora entonces durmamos chico
<elizabeth> chicos
<Bart2> jajaja
<andresmujica> tan abusivo..
<JHOSMAN> con lina?
<JHOSMAN> zzz
<Bart2> EpicWin JHOSMAN
<Bart2> xD
<andresmujica> respete carajo que  yo soy serio!
<elizabeth> es un placer y alegría que hayamos podido reunirnos hoy
<andresmujica> lo mismo digo
<andresmujica> es una alegria
<elizabeth> ah ps si viene hasta acá dormimos jajajajjajajjaja
<elizabeth> XD
<elizabeth> espero que  la lista se mueva mucho y podamos avanzar en estos 15 ddías
<sergiom> bueno señores
<elizabeth> los mayores exitos para la Ubucon, es una super tristeza no poder ir, si algo cambia estaré avisando
<sergiom> exitos
<sergiom> y buena nochec
<elizabeth> abrazos pa todos!
<elizabeth> descancen
<Bart2> buenas noches...
<andresmujica> slds
<julianarmando> buena noche
<JHOSMAN> yo sigo derecho hasta las 5AM :P
<elizabeth> buena trasnochada jhos
<julianarmando> jajaja
<elizabeth> te acompañaré una media hora más en el face mientras envio un informe de mi trabajo ala
<JHOSMAN> Dormir es para tontos y viejitos!
<elizabeth> ajajjajajajjaja
<elizabeth> soy una tonta viejita
<elizabeth> jajaj
<elizabeth> dormir tiene funciones fisiol
<elizabeth> ogicas
<elizabeth> fisiológicas
<JHOSMAN> Duerme con los ojos abiertos =)
<julianarmando> en el futuro la gente se conectara por USB al pc y asi se recarga y ya
<JHOSMAN> para ese entonces USB no existirá seguramente sea por fibra
<elizabeth> jajaja
<elizabeth> no lo creo
<elizabeth> jajajja
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  +1
<andresmujica> aunque creo que el chip estará adentro
<andresmujica> y el puerto usb o equivalente va a ser para descargar
<andresmujica> no recargar
<andresmujica> ;)
<elizabeth> jajajjaaja
<elizabeth> más bien
<elizabeth> sería re interesante
<julianarmando> en realidad yo si he pensado que hay una forma posible, no descansando al conectarse, sino dejando descansar el cuerpo de la forma tradicional, durmiendo, pero poder seguir trabajando por medio de una interface conectada al cerebro
<julianarmando> seria como meterse a la internet jajajaja
<elizabeth> washhhh
<elizabeth> sería como interesantisimo
<julianarmando> claro, no pierde uno tiempo ahi disque en la cama haciendo nada jajajaja
<andresmujica> interesante
<elizabeth> como si fuera haciendo nada...
<elizabeth> el cuerpo hace demasiado cuando dormimos
<julianarmando> lo se, pero la mente se pone es a soñar jajajaja msa bien ponerla a trabajar omeh
<JHOSMAN> julianarmando:  es el unico q no hace nada "en la cama" segun parece
<JHOSMAN> xD
<julianarmando> ajajajajajajajaja  ¬¬
<elizabeth> jajajja
<elizabeth> jajajajja
<elizabeth> q odiososo
<elizabeth> aj
<elizabeth> jajajajajaja
<elizabeth> julianarmando no ha descubierto lo que pasa cuando se duerme
<andresmujica> chao chicos
<elizabeth> saca tú instinto de doctor pa aprender
<JHOSMAN> xD
<JHOSMAN> Xau andresmujica
<julianarmando> jaja chao
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-07-27
<SaMe> buenas buenas
<Eniac_02> Buenas
<jcqr123> buenas noches
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches
<SaMe> saludos
<SaMe> Eniac_02: como es tu nombre?
<Eniac_02> Miguel
<SaMe> saludos Miguel!
<Eniac_02> Y tu?
<SaMe> Eniac_02: soy Sergio Meneses
<Eniac_02> Cordial Saludo
<oscarprieto> Hola buenas noches a todos
<SaMe> oscarprieto: saludos
<Eniac_02> He sido invitado por Jhosman por Google+ de asistir al Chat
<SaMe> Eniac_02: excelente!
<linaelizabeth> Buenas noches
<Eniac_02> Buenas Noches
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: saludos
<SaMe> bueno vamos a empezar la reunion del sitio web
<oscarprieto> Holas linaaa
<linaelizabeth> Lito
<SaMe> Jhosman nos escribio por interno que no puede estar presentes por motivos personales
<linaelizabeth> Acà tmbn se puede usar el bot... cierto SaMe
<oscarprieto> Arranquemos sergio
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: si se puede usar
<jcqr123> igual queda el log
<jcqr123> no es necesario
<oscarprieto> dele
<SaMe> bueno el punto principal era hablar acerca de la encuesta pero el encargado de eso no esta presente
<Fori> Hola
<SaMe> saludos Fori
<Fori> hay quorum
<SaMe> todos son miembros del equipo de sitio web cierto?
<SaMe> levanten la mano!
<SaMe> :D
<jcqr123> o/
<Fori> tenemos lider y 5 miembros
<oscarprieto> O/
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: Fori BrayanBautista Eniac_02 oscarprieto linaelizabeth
<Fori> Levanten la mano
<Eniac_02> Disculpen: yo no
<linaelizabeth> sip, me se
<Fori> Podemos iniciar
<SaMe> Eniac_02: bienvenido :)
<Fori> ???
<Fori> jajajaja
<SaMe> tranquilo Fori
<SaMe> a su tiempo
<SaMe> bueno como decia el gran problema es que Jhosman no esta para que nos compartiera el resultado de las estadisticas
<SaMe> y sus conclusiones
<jcqr123>  podemos tratar los de mas temas mientras el llega
<SaMe> por lo tanto yo propondria que aplaxaramos ese tema para otra reunion... podria ser dentro de 8 dias en la reunion del concilio
<SaMe> que dicen : linaelizabeth BrayanBautista oscarprieto Fori jcqr123 Eniac_02  ?
<linaelizabeth> mmm no espty de acuerdo
<linaelizabeth> Jhosman no tarda en llegar
<Eniac_02> OK
<linaelizabeth> y hasta donde recuerdo los  resultados de la encuesta ya los compartiò
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: si el los compartio pero tiene que presentarlos
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: podemos esperarlo entonces
<SaMe> pero debemos seguir.... la reunion estaba agendada desde hace mucho
<SaMe> :)
<SaMe> ..... Yo propuse un tema que voy a compartir en este momento
<Fori> Hay quorum tenemos un lider
<oscarprieto> Inicieee
<SaMe> y es el rediseño del sitio web... la pagina web actualmente presenta un diseño demasiado pobre http://ubuntu-co.com/ y 0 actualizaciones de contenidos
<SaMe> eso es critico!!!!!!
<SaMe> pues la pagina web es nuestra ventana al exterior
<SaMe> mas que las redes sociales
<Fori> Y algo sobre el bot
<linaelizabeth> Primero es el diseño de la página web
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: +1
<Fori> sicas listen temas
<Fori> mientras llega
<jcqr123> primero el tema de la pagina
<Eniac_02> lina: +1
<jcqr123> luego lo de redes sociales
<SaMe> eso me parece importantisimo
<jcqr123> mientras llega jhosman
<linaelizabeth> Jhosman llega a la mitad de sitrio web
<linaelizabeth> ya esta como a 10 minutos
<Fori> Agenda
<Fori> 1. Sitio Web
<Fori> 2. Resultados Encuesta
<Fori> 3. Bots
<Fori> 4. Redes sociales
<Eniac_02> +
<SaMe> Fori: buena por esa !
<SaMe> pero calmese
<Fori> Pä agilizar llae
<SaMe> dejeme terminar el tema :)
<linaelizabeth> sugiero que sea inveros
<linaelizabeth> 3 redes y 4 bot
<Fori> Sitio web es mas importante
<SaMe> la verdad he seguido el progreso del equipo y es muy lento... casi nulo
<SaMe> hace unos dias empece a trabajar en un sitio base para uco
<SaMe> pueden verlo accesando via hosts file con la siguiente informacion:
<SaMe> 45.33.91.32 www.ubuntu-co.com ubuntu-co.com
<linaelizabeth> Yo solo quisiera decir a ese respecto... porque nadie màs ha ayudado previamente... Jhos pide apoyo para una actualizacion de drupal y nadie colabora...?
<SaMe> por eso
<SaMe> es otra cosa que quiero cambiar
<SaMe> el cms
<linaelizabeth> Ahora me parece bien SaMe que quieras cambiarlo, pero ps ahí es donde está el diálogo
<linaelizabeth> Supondrìa yo que ya hablaste con jhos de eso... y que hoy se ahondará en el tema
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: claro... es la idea de la reunion y que esta todo el sitio web aqui presente
<linaelizabeth> +1
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: claro, pero como todo equipo se puede someter a votacion.
<SaMe> la idea es migrar a wordpress y alli gestionar todo de manera uchisimo mas eficiente
<Fori> Por que no ayudas tu tampoco lina?
<SaMe> incluso se pueden crear los perfiles para editores y colaboradores
<Fori> esa es mi misma respuesta
<SaMe> algo que hasta donde tengo presente no existe
<SaMe> hace poco le dije a Oscar que me consiguiera una cuenta de acceso al sitio pero me dijo que jhosman no le habia dado los permisos suficientes a ese usuario
<linaelizabeth> Yo no dije que si ayudara... el motivo de mi comentario es que Jhos mal o bien ha sostenido el sitio en linea y se debe incluir...
<SaMe> entonces pues se bloquea algo el trabajo en el mainstream
<BrayanBautista> exacto
<linaelizabeth> A mi me parece super la idea!
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: si esa es la idea!
<SaMe> ademas todos tendria perfiles de edicion y todo
<SaMe> ademas debidamente documentado :D
<linaelizabeth> y en cuanto a lo que se tiene en el sitio actual....
<BrayanBautista> exacto ya varios del team
<SaMe> la idea es generar un buen sitio base y que solo sea gestionar contenidos, como se hace en los sitios modernos
<BrayanBautista> tenemos acceso para edición
<SaMe> entonces ya el quipo de sitio web *todos* los miembros podrian editar y publicar noticias oficiales :D
<SaMe> asi no quedamos con el sitio tan muerto como esta ahora
<BrayanBautista> exacto
<linaelizabeth> y en cuanto a lo que se tiene en el sitio actual....
<Eniac_02> pero SaMe una pregunta: donde quedan los responsables y sus roles?
<SaMe> como he creado ese sitio de prueba, las actualizaciones llegan automaticamente :D
<linaelizabeth> migraremos eso de algún modo...?
<SaMe> Eniac_02: son miembros del proyecto de sitio web
<Eniac_02> ok
<SaMe> y cualquier miembro de uco puede ser miembro del proyecto
<SaMe> es voluntario
<SaMe> :D
<SaMe> Eniac_02: invitado! ;)
<Eniac_02> :)
<SaMe> la idea es que las publicaciones sean algo abierto y noticias relevantes a las actividades del team
<SaMe> como el aniversario, eventos, proyectos
<Fori> Esta reunion se programo con antelacion
<Fori> el no aviso que se demoraba
<linaelizabeth> si eso es muy útil... ps en esta web se puede hacer con los permisos adecuados, pero estoy muy de acuerdo en que podrìa ser mejor
<SaMe> tambien habia pensado en una seccion local como el planet para generar un feed de sitios web amigos
<SaMe> de los mismos miembros de uco
<linaelizabeth> SaMe:podrìas dejar un pantallazo en una url para la gente que consulte el log...
<SaMe> como asi un pantallazo?
<BrayanBautista> de la nueva web lina ?
<linaelizabeth> de la propuesta
<linaelizabeth> como se va a ir modifcando si alguien consulta el log después.. ps no va a ser igual... (solo para reigsitro)
<SaMe> listo
<SaMe> volvi
<Fori> Brayan dice que si te explicas no se por que no escribe
<SaMe> una foto?... pues la gente puede entrar al sitio que pase con solo agregar esa linea al host file
<Fori> BrayanBautista: escriba
<BrayanBautista> que agreguen la linea al host file
<BrayanBautista> y listo
<SaMe> si
<BrayanBautista> para que miren la web
<linaelizabeth> lo se
<Fori> Si lina agregala
<Fori> :)
<linaelizabeth> pero como la vas a ir modificando... em reifero a eso..
<SaMe> aqui no se pueden adjuntar arcvhivos... seria subirla a otro sitio y bueno otras cosas
<BrayanBautista> modificar que ?
<linaelizabeth> estoy desde mi celuco y no toma pantallazos :p
<BrayanBautista> el hostfile ?
<linaelizabeth> toca subirla a drive o algo..
<Fori> 45.33.91.32 www.ubuntu-co.com ubuntu-co.com
<Fori> Noooooo
<Fori> Agregalo eso es facil
<Fori> :-D
<linaelizabeth> podemos continuar... despuès entonces que pueda la pongo en el acta de hoy+
<SaMe> bueno
<BrayanBautista> okey
<Fori> Pero es importante que veas el progreso
<linaelizabeth> ya que ahora mismo no puedo...
<SaMe> la idea entonces que propongo es trabajar en un rediseño del sitio
<Fori> Sicas
<SaMe> el rediseño ya esta terminado en un 90%
<BrayanBautista> de hecho el diseño de la web ya esta casi termiando
<Fori> Me gusta
<BrayanBautista> exacto same +1
<SaMe> solo seria agregar el contenido y listo
<Fori> Si se importa y listo
<SaMe> Fori: si claro
<Fori> hay plugins que hacen eso breve
<BrayanBautista> no se pierde el contenido de la web anterior
<BrayanBautista> ya que se exporta
<SaMe> en el peor de los casos y esperar que no... pues se genera algo desde 0
<linaelizabeth> ps la idea seria que no
<Fori> Aja
<Fori> Igual el ultimo post es re viejo
<Fori> :(
<SaMe> jejeje si
<SaMe> pues la idea es importar el contenido antiguo por razones de SEO
<Fori> Y perdimos una mano de usuarios por no saber hacer un delete a la base de datos
<SaMe> porque daria dolor perder todo el SEO del sitio
<Fori> igual eso no importa
<Fori> SaMe: sicas
<SaMe> jajajaja esa historia fue buena
<BrayanBautista> jajajaj
<Fori> Ademas wp tiene mejor seo que drupal
<SaMe> +1k
<Fori> y es mas facil de usar para gente nueva
<JHOSMAN> llegue
<JHOSMAN> resumen xfa
<SaMe> saludos JHOSMAN
<Fori> Nada
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: puede leerse el log en unos 5 minutos?
<SaMe> no hemos hablado mucho
<Fori> aja
<Fori> :)
<linaelizabeth> 45.33.91.32 www.ubuntu-co.com ubuntu-co.com
<BrayanBautista> si joseman, lea. ;)
<BrayanBautista> aguegue eso al host file
<BrayanBautista> pero primero lea
<Fori> linaelizabeth: ya lo agregaste tu?
<JHOSMAN> o.O
<JHOSMAN> pa q esa IP?
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: fresco es mia
<JHOSMAN> bueno
<SaMe> es segura
<JHOSMAN> primero
<BrayanBautista> por eso joseman
<JHOSMAN> pero meter esa ip donde?
<Fori> No se asuste
<JHOSMAN> nmo entiendo
<BrayanBautista> para que se contextualice lea primero
<Fori> jajaja
<BrayanBautista> en el host file mano
<JHOSMAN> por eso les digo q resumen
<Fori> No es un backup
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: edite su host file y agrega esa linea
<JHOSMAN> no puedo leer
<SaMe> fresco agregue esa linea al hosts file
<Fori> Por que
<Fori> ?
<Fori> Esta en modo lectura?
<BrayanBautista> bueno joseman, lo primero que hablamos fue que estamos trabajando en un nuevo sitio web, sobre drupal ya que el que esta ahorita no refleja buena imagen de la comunidad
<BrayanBautista> perdon
<BrayanBautista> sobre WP
<BrayanBautista> :p
<Fori> Me gusta el nuevo
<BrayanBautista> y pues agregue la linea que escribio lina en su host file para que ingrese
<Fori> Les mando el comando?
<Fori> :-/
<JHOSMAN> BrayanBautista: mi nombre es Jhosman ;)
<JHOSMAN> a mi me gusta mas WP
<JHOSMAN> nunca estuve de acuerdo a q se usara wp
<Fori> Sicas WP es facil
<Fori> para que hasta lina nos ayede a crear contenido :)
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: si claro, antes se usaba drupal porque bueno para esa epoca decidieron usarlo
<JHOSMAN> -_- ud es el de los q siempre decia q drupal y no se q mas vainas Fori
<JHOSMAN> pero bueno en fin
<JHOSMAN> si deberìa cambiarse
<SaMe> pero yo he visto los problemas de actualizaciones y edicion de contenidos que tenemos y me parece mejor empezar a trabajar en eso :)
<Fori> Sicas pero no para este caso
<JHOSMAN> +1
<BrayanBautista> forigua solo dijo que es mas facil, no dijo nada mas.
<Fori> un drupal pa un blog no aplica
<JHOSMAN> ya tienen lo de la encuesta?
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: excelente esa idea!
<Fori> :)
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: lo andabamos esperando a ud para la encuesta
<SaMe> pues ud lidero eso
<SaMe> pero espere terminamos entonces lo del sitio web
<SaMe> le parece JHOSMAN ?
<JHOSMAN> ok
<JHOSMAN> pueden abrir esto? https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1cZGj4BSP59zSrWBouK6ys3J8uy_nI_q26TENKHwRkN0/viewanalytics
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: no, denos permiso por favor
<JHOSMAN> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NQbBfUUK7qhN_alIiLF3QFqSB0UqSNhDYMMxcYZzlZ4/edit?usp=sharing
<JHOSMAN> ese
<BrayanBautista> Jhosman, primero lo de la web ya despues tocamos ese tema
<JHOSMAN> perdon
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: 1 segundo
<JHOSMAN> este es mas claro https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1cZGj4BSP59zSrWBouK6ys3J8uy_nI_q26TENKHwRkN0/viewanalytics
<SaMe> entonces quiero someter a votacion el tema de el rediseño del sitio web.....
<JHOSMAN> ok espero entonces
<SaMe> señores estan de acuerdo con el rediseño del sitio web? Si/No Voten! :D
<BrayanBautista> SI
<JHOSMAN> Si
<SaMe> Si
<jcqr123> si
<Fori> si
<linaelizabeth> Si en que se rediseñe
<linaelizabeth> pero con el diseño propuesto por SaMe... creo que se le pueden hacer más cosillas jeje
<Eniac_02> +
<Fori> Claro
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: claro! ... es un sitio aun en construccion! :D
<SaMe> la idea es empezar a trabajar en el
<Fori> Pero esta nais
<SaMe> oscarprieto: va a votar ?
<oscarprieto> Si claro
<SaMe> listo entonces!
<oscarprieto> SaMe si
<SaMe> nocion aprobada!!!
<linaelizabeth> *moción
<SaMe> esta semana los contacto a todos para empezar a colaborar y trabajar :D
<SaMe> gracias linaelizabeth ! :D
<SaMe> ahora si podemos pasar a la encuesta
<oscarprieto> Ok
<linaelizabeth> SaMe: ps croe que en un hilo se pueden hacer las sugerencias..
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: si claro! :D
<SaMe> esa es la idea
<linaelizabeth> super
<SaMe> aunque la encuesta si era algo para discutir entre todos pues siempre ha sido un tema que ha hecho que algunos se rasgen las vestiduras
<linaelizabeth> jaja si
<SaMe> y que mejor que solucionarlo en persona
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: la idea es empezar a trabajar todos como un verdadero equipo
<SaMe> asi como apoyamos el flisol y demas actividades
<linaelizabeth> eso si que me parece una super idea
<linaelizabeth> mmm me perdi que pasó con lo de la encuesta?
<Fori> sigamos con la encuesta
<linaelizabeth> Link a la propuesta de diseño: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8EyjO5QNX2pbU50bXBRUzYwbU0/view?usp=sharing
<linaelizabeth> cuàl era el tema 2?
<linaelizabeth> La encuesta y se le cayó a Jhosman internet  :'(
<Eniac_02> 2. Resultados Encuesta
<linaelizabeth> demosle unos minutos a ver
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: gracias
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: si claro esperemos
<linaelizabeth> y si no creo que es posible analizar  nosotros la encuesta
<linaelizabeth> considero que no debemos darle mas largas a eso
<Fori> Hmmm
<linaelizabeth> ya voy a subir la imagen a drive para que todos podamos ver los resultados
<linaelizabeth> denme unos dos minuticos
<linaelizabeth> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8EyjO5QNX2pMTNlMVp1QldFUnc/view?usp=docslist_api
<jcqr123> no se me hace una muestra adecuada
<jcqr123> son mas de 6000 fans
<jcqr123> y solo hay 76 respuestas
<BrayanBautista> exacto
<Fori> 11000 en g+
<Fori> Eso no es valido
<Fori> tiene razon jcqr123
<Fori> los quorum es mitad +1
<Fori> ademas que baja participacion
<SaMe> los puntos que exponen son validos en cuanto a la muestra que se se obtuvo pero podemos igualmente tratar de analizar los resultados
<Fori> la gente no esta interesada en la comunidad
<Fori> :'(
<Fori> gracias jhos por mostrarnos esa falla en nuestro social media
<BrayanBautista> de hecho ese fue el resultado de las encuestas
<BrayanBautista> la gente no esta interesada en la comunidad
<oscarprieto> Eso es triste pero cierto
<BrayanBautista> porque estamos mostrando publicaciones que no son de nosotros
<Fori> A los aniversarios solo van 9 personas
<Fori> a lo de oscar como 5
<Fori> de en promedio 7000 personas
<Fori> :(
<oscarprieto> No se si sepan el sabado hubo una actividad y llegaron 9 personas
<SaMe> bueno podemos entonces por empezar a generar contenidos
<SaMe> hablamos de las publicaciones pero no de los contenidos que producimos
<SaMe> osea bueno paramos todo .... y?
<Fori> Si sergio tiene razon
<Fori> igual
<SaMe> la idea es bueno... meterle la sustancia a las redes sociales
<jcqr123> hay que empezar a generar contenido pero mas "humano"
<jcqr123> cosas de la comunidad
<SaMe> esa es la idea
<JHOSMAN> Volvi
<JHOSMAN> :)
<SaMe> no tumbar cosas por tumbar
<JHOSMAN> resumen!
<JHOSMAN> :P
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: \o
<linaelizabeth> Si, la encuesta muestra una baja participación, en ese escenario hay varias oopciones, repetir la encuesta o analizar los resultados para tomar decisiones
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: andamos hablando de la encuesta
<JHOSMAN> ok
<linaelizabeth> No creo que se deba echar por la borda lo que opinaron esas 76 personas que entonces son teoricamente a las que les interesa Uco...
<Fori> No se puede analizar algo que no tiene una muestra adecuada :(
<jcqr123> insisto esa no es una muestra representativa que nos permita tomar una decision acertada
<oscarprieto> Lina repetirlla no me parece una solucion
<BrayanBautista> primero que todo
<Fori> Sabe que propongo
<jcqr123> no se que opinen ustedes
<BrayanBautista> jhosman que opina de la encuesta
<Fori> que mas bien solo se les pregunte a miembros oficiales
<Fori> la gente de afuera es una clara muestra que da like por dar like
<linaelizabeth> ps no es una muestra adecuada.... claro que eso es cierto..., pero es improbable tener una muestra adecuada... y me parece inadecuado no resolver los temas que han generado dificultad...
<JHOSMAN> no señor Fori  los miembros oficiales NO son los unicos q consumen contenidos
<linaelizabeth> Esta reunión es una oportunidad casi que unica
<Fori> Si un miembro oficial se tom a la molestia de firmar el coc es por que le interesa la comunidad realmente no d alike por dar like
<BrayanBautista> forigua +1
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: tiene razon en eso
<SaMe> tambien
<JHOSMAN> hay miembros q no nos siguen por ejemplo
<linaelizabeth> Yo si creo que se pueden tomar insumos de lado y lado
<SaMe> lo que yo al menos en mis perspectiva veo como un problema es la visibilidad de los contenidos
<JHOSMAN> no es una red social para miembros
<SaMe> eso me parece importante
<JHOSMAN> piense en el PUBLICO en GENERAL!
<JHOSMAN> Fori:
<linaelizabeth> de hecho hay miembros que tienen una red social y no todas.... y asì..
<JHOSMAN> ajam
<linaelizabeth> entonces creo que lo que podemos determinar primero es cuál es el objetivo de uco en las redes sociales
<JHOSMAN> viendo los esultados
<linaelizabeth> y de este modo podremos avanzar..
<JHOSMAN> debemos crear unos filtros
<JHOSMAN> Eliminando cosas de android a q veces salen opr ahí...
<JHOSMAN> Humor geek
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: JHOSMAN yo veo que lo mejor es volver a lo basico... que miembros publiquen y no bots, eso genera mucho problema a la hora de la verdad
<SaMe> y puede ser arma de doble filo
<SaMe> y pues involucrar a mas miembros de uco que generen contenidos
<BrayanBautista> me puedo tomar la palabra ?
<JHOSMAN> y el siguiente es temas de software privaativo para Linux (pero en este ultimo si pediría que dejaramos esta categoría) es complejo de filtrar y lo otro es que esta es una solución a muchas personas
<SaMe> BrayanBautista: 1 segundo
<Fori> Y todo el software privativo que se filtra
<JHOSMAN> tambien puede ser de esa manera linaelizabeth  SaMe
<JHOSMAN> que publoquen
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: eso se arregla como lo estoy planteando
<JHOSMAN> pero si se dan cuenta hay como 10 personas a cargo y NADIE publica
<SaMe> si se genera un filtro directo por los miembros que publican
<SaMe> asi se maneja contenido mas nuestro
<JHOSMAN> si
<SaMe> y se deja de rasgar las vestiduras
<JHOSMAN> puede ser así, lo q me preocupa ahora es que NADIE le mete la mano a eso
<linaelizabeth> Yo considero que no se deben quitar los bots
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: yo le meto la mano a eso
<linaelizabeth> eso ya se hizo antes
<SaMe> me compreto
<linaelizabeth> y paso lo que paso con sitio web
<Fori> JHOSMAN: yo no tengo permisos
<SaMe> la idea es revivir todo eso
<linaelizabeth> nadie le metio la mano como uds dicen...
<Fori> mire los teams de latam
<JHOSMAN> Fori: por q ud dijo q se los quitaramos
<linaelizabeth> creo que primero deberíamos probar como nos va con el sitio web
<Fori> ninguno publica tanata cosa tan inoficiosa
<linaelizabeth> y si hay suficienfte lujo ahi si dejar las publicaciones manuales en las diferentes redes
<linaelizabeth> ...
<Fori> Ademas yo pedi cambio
<Fori> digo
<Fori> que em quitaran los permisos
<JHOSMAN> Fori:  nosotros tenemos mejores estadísticas que cualquier equipo de Ubuntu en el mundo (menos brazzil)
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: no importa... es mejor calidad a cantidad
<Fori> para envitar mal entendidos
<linaelizabeth> ahora bien, xq si eso vamos a hacer... creo que se debe tener en cuenta publicar contenido especifico a redes y no que se vaya a replicar lo mismo en todo.. es re maluco
<SaMe> linaelizabeth: JHOSMAN Fori un segundo, que BrayanBautista pidio la palabra y se me olvido
<SaMe> BrayanBautista: siga
<linaelizabeth> jajaj si... como en sitio web... mejor nada que algo...
<SaMe> que pena
<linaelizabeth> sip
<linaelizabeth> que siga
<linaelizabeth> disuclpe
<JHOSMAN> propongo lo siguiente
<JHOSMAN> aprovechaando el sitiow eb y la nueva modealción
<Fori> Dele bro
<JHOSMAN> creemos ese sitio como centro de notocias y compartir las URL de UCO (referidas de otro sitio)
<SaMe> eso es lo que tengo en mente JHOSMAN
<SaMe> wordpress es una belleza para eso
<SaMe> :)
<BrayanBautista> Aqui varios han visto la pagina de la resistencia (el juego de ingress) las publicaciones que se colocan son enfocadas a la comunidad local de colombia y lo que se hace en ingress, practicamente asi se manejaba ubuntuco, se publicaba lo que se hacia en la comunidad local y lo que se hace con ubuntu, no un PORTAL DE NOTICIAS para eso nos montamos un blog y dejamos de ser comunidad, ese es el enfoque que se debe
<BrayanBautista> recuperar.
<SaMe> totalmente de acuerdo BrayanBautista
<SaMe> esa es la idea
<SaMe> generar mas contenido local
<SaMe> :)
<Fori> Claro lo que dice brayan es valido pero salen un poco de noticias que jum ademas donde dice que nuestros objetivos es llenarnos de fans sin generar comunidad
<JHOSMAN> Fori:  debemos llenarnos de fans!
<Fori> **Leer por que ser miembros**
<JHOSMAN> no se por q ud no tiene claro que necesitamos fans!
<JHOSMAN> debemos llegar al USUARIO FINAL!
<JHOSMAN> para eso son las redes sociales
<BrayanBautista> Por eso, si le mostramos nuestras actividades locales, llegarán pero si le mostramos NOTICIAS como tal no llegaran.
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: estamos de acuerdo.... pero el usuario final es primordial
<linaelizabeth> pero no creo tampoco que se deban perder el contenido de noticias que se ha jalado
<JHOSMAN> deje de pensar en los miembros oficiales, el CoC y demás.... para las redes sociales, debemos enfocafnos en quien NO sabe de Ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> Fori:
<linaelizabeth> lo que creo es que se puede aminsitrar de una mejor manera..
<Fori> (21:17:06) JHOSMAN: Fori:  debemos llenarnos de fans! >- Pero llae solo nos va 7 personas a lo de la lfcs
<JHOSMAN> para ello se debe armar un equipo de personas que se dedique solamente a eso
<JHOSMAN> no solamente yo
<Fori> y no se ha mandado un solo post como dice brayan
<JHOSMAN> por que los últimos años ha sido así.
<Fori> Yo me uno pero con bot no trabajo
<JHOSMAN> socialmedia no interesa cuantos van a lfcs ok?
<linaelizabeth> +1
<linaelizabeth> para Jhos..
<JHOSMAN> entienda ome!
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: linaelizabeth Fori oscarprieto BrayanBautista JHOSMAN Eniac_02 , les propongo lo siguiente... cuando el sitio web nuevo este listo, bajamos los bots de twitter y facebook ... y cuadramos las publicaciones con el sitio web.... de manera que solo la gente de la comunidad publice contenidos de interes... incluso si ponemos un planet local podemos redireccionar ese trafico por rss y todo nos quedaria perfecto!
<SaMe> que dicen?
<SaMe> JHOSMAN:
<SaMe> jcqr123:
<BrayanBautista> perfecto.
<SaMe> lean bien y den su opinion pero no peleando
<jcqr123> si
<JHOSMAN> hay que llegarle al que lee a diario cosas de Ubuntu, necesita cosas para su PC y debemos lplegar al que no nos conoce!!!! hay otros espacios para lo q ud quiere (no estoy diciendo que en las redes sociales se deben incluir esos temas,claro que se deben incluir) pero debemos enfocarnos en el que apenas está llegando a Ubuntu
<linaelizabeth> sugerirìa
<JHOSMAN> Si SaMe
<Fori> Me gusta lo que dice SaMe
<linaelizabeth> que si bajamos los bots.. esas noticias las direccionemos a un espacio de la web de uco... que se llame noticias relacionadas con el SL... claro que eso no va a tener tanto impacto como en redes...
<JHOSMAN> pero Fori  le quiero dejar claro que si quiere que las redes sociales sean enfocadas solamente a temas de la comunidad y cosas internas está en el lugar equivocado
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: ud tiene razon!
<JHOSMAN> deje de pensaar en filosofía, piense en marketing, llamar clientes
<SaMe> demen un segundo
<linaelizabeth> y miremos una estrategia mejor que solo los eventos locales y actividaes locales para publicaciones
<BrayanBautista> yo los invito a que vean las redes sociales de otros teams ;)
<JHOSMAN> vender!
<JHOSMAN> BrayanBautista:  son muertas :v
<linaelizabeth> ustedes saben que hay epocas del año que son muertas... y no aguanta que en redes sociales no se publique nada
<Fori> JHOSMAN: pana dejese hablar lleguemos a un acuerdo
<SaMe> todos tienen algo de correcto en sus ideas toca es enfocarlas
<jcqr123> vender ??
<BrayanBautista> somos una COMUNIDAD no una empresa.
<linaelizabeth> BrayanBautista: enlazalas
<JHOSMAN> jcqr123:  (verder la idea de usar ubuntu)
<SaMe> Demen un segundo
<SaMe> que se pusieron a pelear de nuevo
<Fori> BrayanBautista: +1
<Fori> SaMe: dele que popone mas bien
<Fori> :(
<Eniac_02> +SaMe
<SaMe> podemos tomar esas opiniones de mi propuesta, como una votacion entonces encuanto al tema de bots y redes sociales?
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: jcqr123 BrayanBautista linaelizabeth Fori Eniac_02 oscarprieto
<jcqr123> si
<JHOSMAN> yo propongo lo siguiente, usar el blog + bot (de blogs solamente de Ubuntu uy reconocidos como omgubuntu)
<Eniac_02> Si mi voto cuenta: +
<JHOSMAN> y retirar todos los demás
<JHOSMAN> si muchos le metieran la mano a eso los bots no existirian, se colocarón a razón de falta de interés por parte de todos (y tiempo por mi parte)
<Fori> linaelizabeth: mira los teams de latam
<BrayanBautista> bien JHOSMAN
<linaelizabeth> ya mire el de argentina... y tiene poquisimas publicaciones
<linaelizabeth> ...
<jcqr123> me suena lo de dejar el bot con blogs reconocidos
<BrayanBautista> solo dejar bots de UBUNTU
<BrayanBautista> enfocados a UBUNTU
<linaelizabeth> peren
<linaelizabeth> a mi si me parece que me deberìa salir tal cual noticia de cosas generales de SL
<JHOSMAN> miren esto https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuColombia/insights/
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: lo de depurar los bots esta excelente
<Fori> Yo no puedo ver eso
<JHOSMAN> podríamos adicionarle un feed de Google News relacionando temas de Software Libre netamente (google sabe como buscar)
<SaMe> entonces JHOSMAN podemos ir documentando unos 5 sitios de confianza que generen contenidos... no google no, el ya indexa por los sitios main, no hay necesidad
<linaelizabeth> y lo otro que quiero decir es que ya vi el face de argentina y de españa y eso no se mueve... como quizà ustedes sepan la red social más usada es facebook y hay personas que ingresan no una sino varias veces al día, por esa razón considero que se debe mantener al menos un bot para que las personas vean contenido de ubuntu de manera periódica!
<Fori> No aguanta yo quiero que seamos sencillos sin tenernos soga al cuello trabajar relajados
<JHOSMAN> fori http://i.imgur.com/bUcsKkK.png
<linaelizabeth> me gusta ya la propuesta de same + jhosman
<JHOSMAN> #startvote
<SaMe> entonces hagamos esto
<Fori> ?
<SaMe> es algo complicado porque son dos redes sociales
<SaMe> twitter y facebook
<linaelizabeth> pere
<linaelizabeth> pere veo lña fan page de ubntu brasil
<JHOSMAN> no es complicado SaMe
<JHOSMAN> por q lo dice?
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: ahi esta mi punto
<SaMe> la idea es solo configurar twitter
<JHOSMAN> https://www.facebook.com/ComUbuntuBrasil?fref=ts
<SaMe> y que por downstream llegue el contenido a facebook
<Fori> linaelizabeth: la lista de argentina se mueve artico
<SaMe> cuestion que no tengamos que configurar nada adicional en facebook
<JHOSMAN> neee es q en BR es mucha gente! :v
<linaelizabeth> la lista... pero las redes no...
<linaelizabeth> ajaj epro no han tenido actividad esta semana
<JHOSMAN> Fori:  deje de pensar en la lista y los recursos de la comunidad!
<linaelizabeth> de acuerdo a la imagen que envìas
<linaelizabeth> muy interesante
<Fori> Brasil solo mande noticias buenas
<Fori> que chevere
<Fori> asi deberiamos ser
<linaelizabeth> si y manda una cada seis meses jajaja
<SaMe> bueno hagamos lo siguiente, ya es tarde y muchos estamos cansados
<linaelizabeth> agree y madrugo mañana mucho
<linaelizabeth> me gusta mucho la propuesta unida de same y sergio... no podriamos votar x esa?
<JHOSMAN> yo tmb tengo q entrar media hora mass temrano ahora todos los dias :'(
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: y yo cuadramos una propuesta buen jalada y la presentamos dentro de 8 dias en la reunion del concilio para discutirla entre todos.... les parece ( si / no )
<JHOSMAN> SaMe:  y sergio son los mismos :v
<SaMe> JHOSMAN: jcqr123 Fori BrayanBautista oscarprieto Eniac_02
<jcqr123> si
<Eniac_02> si
<linaelizabeth> same y jsho
<JHOSMAN> si
<BrayanBautista> si
<linaelizabeth> se em cruzaron los cables.. si ven zz
<linaelizabeth> si
<JHOSMAN> jshoshoshsohsaoasdquejdkljefdlksf
<Fori> digo que si
<SaMe> listo entonces aprobado!
<Fori> casi de jajajajaja
<SaMe> entonces JHOSMAN mañana empezamos con el borrador de la propuesta
<Fori> ups
<linaelizabeth> entonces ese es el primer tema de la agenda y acordamos que sitio web debe estar presente en esa reu del concilio
<JHOSMAN> ok
<linaelizabeth> yo verè JHOSMAN cuadre su calendario jeje
<JHOSMAN> ok un ultimo tema
<JHOSMAN> en 15 días pido me remuevan todos los permisos que existan sobre las redes sociales :) #QueGracias
<JHOSMAN> Uds me dirán a quien entrego el Admin de todo
<linaelizabeth> :o
<linaelizabeth> :o
<BrayanBautista> puedo tomar la palabra
<jcqr123> lol
<JHOSMAN> si puede BrayanBautista
<linaelizabeth> eso debemos analizarlo ahora
<jcqr123> a sergio
<BrayanBautista> para la administración de facebook se puede dejar como ADMIN  una cuenta de fb de "UBUNTU COLOMBIA" Del resto, los miembros del proyecto seremos creadores de contenido
<SaMe> mmmm....
<BrayanBautista> y solo adm esa cuenta
<Fori> Hay 3 admis y entre esos esta sergio
<jcqr123> el es el otro administrador del sito web
<JHOSMAN> Esto a razón de: Tiempo personal, espacio, otros deben ocupar el puesto, los cambios siempre son buenos, (apenas tendré tiempo para dormir 4 horas al día) y tendré la tentación de hacer algo :v
<Fori> Hay 3 admis entre esos SaMe
<JHOSMAN> BrayanBautista:  no ya que Ubuntu Colombia no es una persona
<BrayanBautista> y jugar ingress :v cc JHOSMAN
<SaMe> bueno yo digo que eso lo podemos hablar con JHOSMAN con calma
<Fori> JHOSMAN: solo duerme 4 hahaha que vaina
<jcqr123> a sergio entonces
<BrayanBautista> y que pasa JHOSMAN, ubuntu colombia no es una persona, pero se puede crear :)
<Fori> A SaMe es admin
<SaMe> mmm... yo solo los acepto si todos esta de acuerdo incluso JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> es mejor que esté entre personas y no pefiles fakes luego llega MarkZukaritas y elimina el perfil (historia de la vida real)
<jcqr123> a sergio entonces
<linaelizabeth> Eso va en contra de los terminos y condicioens de facebook
<jcqr123> a sergio entonces
<linaelizabeth> y lo considero inadecuado...
<jcqr123> a sergio entonces
<Fori> Si a SaMe
<JHOSMAN> también deberá buscarse otro lider de sitiow eb
<JHOSMAN> web
<linaelizabeth> SaMe: està de acuerdo?
<jcqr123> por ahora a sergio
<linaelizabeth> oscarprieto: ud q dice?
<jcqr123> por ahora a sergio despues se mira quien mas
<SaMe> por mi esta bien
<linaelizabeth> Super...
<BrayanBautista> nosotros por el momento vamos a trabajar en la renovación del sitio web, eso lo podemos dejar para despues.
<linaelizabeth> entonces eso sería ys ería bueno en 15 días ps como una reu de cierrre no JHOSMAN?
<JHOSMAN> Aquí entre nos, firmaré contrato con MIcrosoft ...
<linaelizabeth> :o
<jcqr123> lol
<Eniac_02> traidor!
<JHOSMAN> si en 15 días podría ser
<Eniac_02> Exitos pues
<linaelizabeth> están de acuerdo... me parece adecuado que se haga un informe de cierre y se entregue a las personas que queden en sitio web..
<linaelizabeth> y ps lo hacemos en 15 días a la misma hora, con ese tema como unica agenda para ese día!
<linaelizabeth> Bueno me iré a dormir jívenes
<JHOSMAN> la verdad este horario muy fail
<JHOSMAN> :v
<linaelizabeth> nos hablamos en 8 y en 15 días
<linaelizabeth> (si lo sé)
<jcqr123> a mi me parece bien este horario
<jcqr123> jejejeje
<jcqr123> bueno gente entonces concluida la reunion ??
<linaelizabeth> si
<linaelizabeth> jaja ya todos se durmieron
<JHOSMAN> SaMe:  una cosa
<linaelizabeth> jajaj
<Fori> bien
<JHOSMAN> ud dijo una vez q telegram no era oficial de UCO
<BrayanBautista> *nueva pagina web
<JHOSMAN> pues así alguna vez se decidió
<BrayanBautista> es que eso se sabe
<JHOSMAN> y sí, ese proyecto debe incluirse en los de sitio web y soporte
<JHOSMAN> BrayanBautista:  SaMe  un día dijo por la lista q eso no era oficial
<SaMe> la reunion fue bastante productiva
<SaMe> igual es tema que da para otra reunion... yo diria que dejaramos hasta aqui por cuestiones de tiempo
<JHOSMAN> http://www.ubuntu-co.com/soporte-via-telegram
<JHOSMAN> ese
<linaelizabeth> si, de acuerdo. Pero también de acuerdo en que el grupo de soporte en telegram debe considerarse oficial!
<BrayanBautista> por eso, eso no es oficial
<linaelizabeth> (no recuerdo como se decidió eso en el concilio pasado, pero de seguro hay actas...)
<linaelizabeth> y se puede discutir, porque si considero que debe ser oficial
<JHOSMAN> ya está bien estructurado
<JHOSMAN> ya todos saben como es la movida
<BrayanBautista> por eso
<BrayanBautista> solo es volverlo oficial
<JHOSMAN> bueno era eso para tenerlo enc uenta
<jcqr123> algo mas que agrega
<jcqr123> ??
<JHOSMAN> Solo me despido con esta canción :') https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZNy_24gPHI
<BrayanBautista> creo que no
<BrayanBautista> bueno aqui termina la reunion
<BrayanBautista> que tengan todos una feliz noche y un buen inicio de semana.
<jcqr123> vemos entonces gente
<jcqr123> estamos hablando
<Eniac_02> Felicitaciones y hasta la próxima!
<JHOSMAN> ay, se fueron sin escuchar la canción :c
<Fori> cual cancion
<Fori> Pues mk
<JHOSMAN> Fori:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZNy_24gPHI
<Fori> en medio de todo buen trabajo JHOSMAN
<Eniac_02> "LOS FANTASMAS DEL CARIBE, ADIOS AMIGOS"
<Fori> jajajajajajajajajaja
<Fori> excelente mas bien
<Fori> Chao que descansen
<Fori> ando mamao
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-07-30
<David56489489> Buen día, quiero comprar un pc con Linux ubuntu...como logro meterle el "paquete de office" para mis trabajos??
